# Walking miles (team contest team). Anyone interested?



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

*Walking miles (team contest). Anyone interested?*

Inspired in the "Weight Loss Competition Version 2", though it could be cool to have a _walking contest_. Walking does a good exercise for almost everybody, specially for those who are losing weight and those who can walk but only engage in light activities plus needs no extra money.

If anyone is interested we could set the bases of the contest, but this is somewhat the idea:

1. Divide in two groups (three if there are enough people in).
2. Set a goal (could it be 70 km in 2 weeks? could be more? less?)
3. It's also valid running, walking on a treadmill, even walking at home, using something like this: 



 Maybe could be admitted biking/rollerblading but would have to adjust the miles for those persons, like double in it? (if there is anyone interested). We would have to hold back our inner >, so *NO CAR PERMITTED, MOTORBIKE, ETC LOL!!! NO CHEATING! NO LIES! Effort must be made. *
4. If you don't have a cellphone to track how much you are walking, but you likely do, you could use google maps, measure a place to walk and do it. You could also use any other device, like fitbi or whatever you have. If you have a device that you could use all day long, you can sum how much you walked during that day, counting walking to work, to the store etc. 
5. There will be no picking, each team would be set up randomly or something the like. So no one left me out after I have said several times around that I have my knee in sweet recovering and could hardly walk too long distance yet. :grin2:
6. The idea of doing it in team it's not only to support each other, but also to interact. Each team should organize their own strategy, how much a participant is able to walk a day, who can do the most and who the less etc, also if one fail other can try to compensate it or this same person could try to double the amount for a next time. Again, each team would have to get organized by its own. Strategies could be posted in this same thread so I can copy them and beat them, because I want to win. >
7. Please give some ideas so this is fun for all the members who want to join.
*8. It could be really recommended that someone else keeps organizing this as my English can get messy, I swear it's not me trolling, it's my English! >*

*Come in!!! * 

Didn't found a better gif, but oh well... :b


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Again, I repeat myself because this is important, if you want to join but can only walk 10 step, it doesn't matter, join, it would be possible to lower the miles or set goals in a way no one is excluded. :smile2:


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Count me in. I really need incentive to get out and exercise regularly again, and this sounds like so much fun. If I have any ideas, I'll bring them up! 

Should this include *all* walking/running done during the day, or only at a specific time set aside for this activity?


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I am in no ways trying to lose any weight. But I have a Siberian Husky that I walked 60-90 minutes per day on average lol. So I am in. 

Maybe could come up with a sort of a virtual board game to apply to this.

Anyone here use a pedometer when they walk? You could post your steps.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> Count me in. I really need incentive to get out and exercise regularly again, and this sounds like so much fun. If I have any ideas, I'll bring them up!
> 
> Should this include *all* walking/running done during the day, or only at a specific time set aside for this activity?


All included, that way is more practical for people who walk to work and such. :grin2:.
Golden, :high5



Pogowiff said:


> I am in no ways trying to lose any weight. But I have a Siberian Husky that I walked 60-90 minutes per day on average lol. So I am in.
> 
> Maybe could come up with a sort of a virtual board game to apply to this.
> 
> Anyone here use a pedometer when they walk? You could post your steps.


Awesome!! :boogie Your dog is proud of you because of this! :b (Ok. I know, I'm inventing stuff to try others to join too lol).

I don't use a pedometer, I use Nike run or something, it's an app I have on my android phone, but I'm sure that there is also for iphone too :yes, not so sure which other OS people use here, but...yeah we could try to find a way to post our stuff.

And please if you are not so fast and you feel shame that you could only do tiny steps during an hour, it's ok. :smile2: This is for fun! :smile2:


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I can do some but cant walk too much cos of my damned neck, but can bung a few in on the treadmill at the gym, assuming I can figure out how distance works on that blasted contraptoid. Might even run a little (that **** is terrifying, I feel like I will screw up and fly off).

You understand I am only doing this cos of the eyes tho @Sus y


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> You understand I am only doing this cos of the eyes tho


There are others who may join cos of the pants tho :grin2:


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

goldenratio said:


> There are others who may join cos of the pants tho :grin2:


Well indeed.

Though that git @crimeclub has raised the stakes on me, so ima have to upgrade those to something even more powerful.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> There are others who may join cos of the pants tho :grin2:


Haahah!! That was a funny one! Aren't you making me laugh too much already?



splendidbob said:


> Well indeed.
> 
> Though that git @crimeclub has raised the stakes on me, so ima have to upgrade those to something even more powerful.


More? Wow! I don't know if we are going to be able to handle it, not even someone like me, maybe... :O 
Lol! You are funny, also smart, so I don't know what _blasted contraptoid_ means, but I'm sure you would figure out how the scary treadmill works, you can do it!

This is the second time I post this video on SAS but... can't help it





As said before, if you can do only few small walks that's ok. I prob could be doing about 1 to 3 km a day and that would take me a time, but that's fine :stu, I can stop spamming randomly this forum and move my as#. Anyway, I hope you get better of the neck.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Sus y said:


> More? Wow! I don't know if we are going to be able to handle it, not even someone like me, maybe... :O


How did you like it Sus y?

Here is the fullsize..












Sus y said:


> Lol! You are funny, also smart, so I don't know what _blasted contraptoid_ means, but I'm sure you would figure out how the scary treadmill works, you can do it!


It's the kind of thing an old person would say when looking at a mobile phone.



Sus y said:


> This is the second time I post this video on SAS but... can't help it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG Shia, I am trying.

I did 1 unit of treadmill today, even ran for a bit until my towel got dislodged from its moorings atop my precariously balanced water bottle and landed on the treadmill. I expected it to get tangled up and send me flying but all was fine. Not sure if that unit was 1km or 1mile though. Will try to figure it out later.

No idea if I can continue given me neck, but I will probably be back in tomorrow or something since I seem to be basically addicted to the gym now .

Ty re neck.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Neo said:


> Sure, I'd be up for this - my current goal is 365 miles (jogging) in 365 days for 2017. I could also include the extra mileage I do walking the dog


Great!! :grin2:



splendidbob said:


> How did you like it Sus y?


Hot! Can't help it! >



splendidbob said:


> OMG Shia, I am trying.


Shia wants you to win, unless you are not in my team, then Shia doesn't like you. Don't ask me why, ask him.



splendidbob said:


> I did 1 unit of treadmill today, even ran for a bit until my towel got dislodged from its moorings atop my precariously balanced water bottle and landed on the treadmill. I expected it to get tangled up and send me flying but all was fine. Not sure if that unit was 1km or 1mile though. Will try to figure it out later.
> 
> No idea if I can continue given me neck, but I will probably be back in tomorrow or something since I seem to be basically addicted to the gym now .
> 
> Ty re neck.


Don't put on the treadmill the hot dude of your avatar and then claim his millage is yours. No cheating allowed. 
Where does your need (addiction) comes? When I was reading this, it came to my mind those moments when I was -for a very short period- in swimming classes, oh! that feeling when your body so tired but your mind is stronger, I loved it!



TheWelshOne said:


> I'm in


:clap:banana


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

This might give me an incentive to get my phone fixed so I can use the pedometer. I think I walk a couple miles a day now and am wanting to do more soon. It's hard because I also lift weights though.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Sus y said:


> Great!! :grin2:
> 
> Hot! Can't help it! >
> 
> ...


Oh god you make me laugh 

Oh, its several things I suppose, re the addiction.

1. I loooove getting stronger, its not really for any weird masculine reasons, it's just putting effort and dedication into something and seeing it work as expected, without fail. Achieving goals, that kind of thing. I actually enjoy dieting for this same reason. :O

2. It gets me out of the house, fills up part of the evenings when I get lonely

3. It's oddly sorta social though I have only spoken to one person there lol. I don't know how that works, but just being around people seems to help.

4. I enjoy the feeling of working my muscles hard (endorphins probably)


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

*SBob,* When I was at the gym I would rather go when there was no one (about noon), I would for the most not interact when I was in the gym, that despite of I hardly have issues talking to strangers, but there is the "context problem", like in this kind of scenarios in which I feel my weakness are badly exposed. I could socialize a lot in swimming classes however when was out of the water I would avoid it unless I was fully clothed. I wanted to improve but that wasn't my mind motivation and I hate dieting :frown2:, swimming was giving me an excuse to eat more and the worst part is that I was going at night, ended up at dinning time and in front of the swimming club there is a hamburger fast food car, btw pretty cheap and delicious hamburgers. :crying: lol, but I left for other reasons. Anyway, I guess I can understand your reasons which are far different from mines. :yes

*Finallyclosed*, welcome to the contest!  Hope you have fun and get your phone fixed.

@goldenratio @Pogowiff @splendidbob @Neo @TheWelshOne @finallyclosed
*What would you think of starting on Monday 02/10? If not please, suggest another date.  *


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Ah, I understand actually I think. I am ok in the gym (though tonight it was waaaaay too busy for me), because I am mostly covered up, though I can display my good bits (shoulders and arms). One exercise tends to raise up my top though and reveal lower stomach and that part isn't good. :no

Swimming pool though, not keen getting from the changing rooms to the pool. Very very unkeen on getting_ out_ of the pool because my swimming shorts cling and I cant properly control their positioning to hide my loose skin on my lower stomach. It also feels weird when people chat in the lanes. I mean, everyone is basically in what amounts to their underpants and they are there chatting about chip shops and stuff.

Swimming is an insane appetite builder in my experience. Have to be veeery careful dieting not to increase appetite by exercise and eat more than you might burn. Walking is good though in my experience, it's the more intense stuff you have to be careful of.

I *might* have to withdraw from this, will see later, my neck really isn't in good shape tonight, and it's probably from going on the treadmill . Will see though.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Yep I'll do it. Ready to start asap.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

@Sus y Monday's fine with me


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> I *might* have to withdraw from this, will see later, my neck really isn't in good shape tonight, and it's probably from going on the treadmill . Will see though.


What works better for you, if need to withdraw then do it, take care of yourself, if you still want to participate -somehow- you could help still giving ideas, or as you wish, specially if all the ideas are given to help me to cheat, it's all for saving the world, you know? :yes haha lol kidding, naaa!! You are free to go and fly with no treadmill, little butterfly, fly... :crying: lol ok, I should stop the jokes. Sorry, my bad.

I loved to talk in the lanes when it was my time to rest :b, I think all you needed was to try new shorts. :laugh:, I hated when the swimming cap fall off a bit and all my hair was wet. I asked the trainer to be allowed not to use it, but my hair was a bit more longer than some of the guys and they were forced to used, so me too as for not giving gender preferences.



Rains said:


> Yep I'll do it. Ready to start asap.


Nice!!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

@Neo and @TheWelshOne, cool!! Lets way until tomorrow night to divide in teams so each have a time to organize their walking


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I would like to join!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

roxslide said:


> I would like to join!


Yes!! :banana


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> Well indeed.
> 
> Though that git @crimeclub has raised the stakes on me, so ima have to upgrade those to something even more powerful.


You really raised the stakes, maybe a tad too far. Suzy appears to have liked it tho. The male dominatrix outfit, ya know. :grin2:



Sus y said:


> swimming was giving me an excuse to eat more and the worst part is that I was going at night, ended up at dinning time and in front of the swimming club there is a hamburger fast food car, btw pretty cheap and delicious hamburgers.


I love night swimming. I've found that one way to curb post-swimming cravings is to eat a big protein bar (70-85g) or about 300 calories approximately 30 min-1 hour *before* swimming.



Sus y said:


> @goldenratio @Pogowiff @splendidbob @Neo @TheWelshOne @finallyclosed
> *What would you think of starting on Monday 02/10? If not please, suggest another date.  *


Monday sounds perfect! When is the end date?



splendidbob said:


> Ah, I understand actually I think. I am ok in the gym (though tonight it was waaaaay too busy for me), *because I am mostly covered up*, though I can display my good bits (shoulders and arms).


I thought that was you in the big picture you posted. Hmm. :grin2:



splendidbob said:


> I *might* have to withdraw from this, will see later, my neck really isn't in good shape tonight, and it's probably from going on the treadmill . Will see though.


Take care of yourself first and foremost. If that happens, like Suzy said you can always participate in other ways. Such as using your humor to keep other teams distracted, so my team can get ahead in the walking mileage. j/k >



Sus y said:


> @Neo and @TheWelshOne, cool!! Lets way until tomorrow night to divide in teams so each have a time to organize their walking


Great idea!



roxslide said:


> I would like to join!


Woo-hoo! Looks like we have 9 joining so far. 8 if splendidbob withdraws. Thanks to Suzy for all her hard work getting this thing started up. :bat


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

I use an app called Mapmyrun to track my runs and long walks, it's free, tracks the distance with GPS, gives you a map of your route, mile split times etc.
@Sus y, if you need anyone to balance out the numbers you can have my miles. I usually clock in about 29 miles a week, which would be higher if I started to track the walking I don't usually count as exercise. It's fine if I'm not needed as it's part of my routine already but if I am, just let me know.

Good luck guys.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> I use an app called Mapmyrun to track my runs and long walks, it's free, tracks the distance with GPS, gives you a map of your route, mile split times etc.
> 
> @Sus y, if you need anyone to balance out the numbers you can have my miles. I usually clock in about 29 miles a week, which would be higher if I started to track the walking I don't usually count as exercise. It's fine if I'm not needed as it's part of my routine already but if I am, just let me know.
> 
> Good luck guys.


Of course we want your miles, but wait, I guess we would want you in our team also your miles lol. As you wish 



goldenratio said:


> I love night swimming. I've found that one way to curb post-swimming cravings is to eat a big protein bar (70-85g) or about 300 calories approximately 30 min-1 hour *before* swimming.


Interesting, sadly I cannot find protein bars where I am from, sad, sad, because I love them.



goldenratio said:


> Suzy appears to have liked it tho. The male dominatrix outfit, ya know.


:blush



goldenratio said:


> like Suzy said you can always participate in other ways. Such as using your humor to keep other teams distracted, so my team can get ahead in the walking mileage. j/k >


This is the attitude > hahaha kidding


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Me calling you Suzy instead of Susy was a careless accident. For real. Please forgive me? 0


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Interesting, sadly I cannot find protein bars where I am from, sad, sad, because I love them.


Can you order them online? Does your country allow shipping from different places/countries to receive protein bars?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> Can you order them online? Does your country allow shipping from different places/countries to receive protein bars?


Last time I knew, shipping was forbidden and was possible only ship in or out documents :serious:, I don't know if that's still going on, the govt invent rules and change them all the time to have their citizens crazy-desperate just for fun, :stu but even if it was possible it's a bit nonsense, shipping 5 bars would be about the minimum wage salary , anyway I can eat chicken, or egg or something else :laugh:.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

That's a pretty difficult economic situation to be in. :frown2:
Another good thing to curb post-swimming cravings you can eat 30 min-1 hour before swimming are 2-3 boiled eggs. I find that boiled eggs are a good substitute if protein bars are unavailable. Great before any workout (including walking) too. Mmm!


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

@Sus y

October 2nd works for me. Any day works for me honeslty.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

My awesome SAS walkers, time is for challenges!
*Date to start: 10/02/17
Date to finish: 10/16/17*
**Goal: 280 km / 173* miles* (I wonder who use the majority of you, miles of km? I use km).
*I had first suggested 70 km, but we are 4 in each team, which would be about walking daily 5 km daily, this could be much for some people or too little for others, so each time can solve this situation letting some members do as much as they can). Please let me know if despite of you think this is too much walking or the contrary, we can adjust this :laugh:, no problem.

I used this method to divide the teams: designated a number for each participant accordingly who posted first and then separate by parity -even or odd--

*Team A*
1 Susy
3 @Pogowiff 
5 @TheWelshOne
7 @Rains

*Team B*
2 @goldenratio 
4 @Neo 
6 @finallyclosed 
8 @roxslide

If you have doubts, I mistake separating the teams or have an issues about this or wants a more sophisticated method to do so, can tell, no problem. Also a teams can suggest another name instead of A or B, if wished.

- Left out @splendidbob who can join later if wants to and @LonelyLurker because I'm not so clear if he wants to donate his millage or actually participate, I understand his donating  (only to my team lol, of course >: lol).

-*ANY OTHER INTERESTED CAN BE ADDED, JUST ASK*
- For each new member added after we started the contest, we could just add 5 km daily (for them) from the moment they join, so that way it's not a problem that teams are not paired.
-If a person withdraws, the team could replace that member with a new one. 
- If a team ends before the date it's the winner automatically. 
- Posting the scores could be required (using apps/captures), exceptions could be made for those who already have said that don't have a proper device for this. Trusting each other is important. :smile2:
- If you need a rule to be changed, just tell it, same apply in case of me leaving out of consideration something important, please let me know, we are just adjusting stuff, also, as I have said before, I'm not English speaker so, if I'm not understanding you to well... :blush, sorry, my bad. 
- All the distances you walk daily can be sum to your score, you just may need to keep a track of it.
-The prize is winning, beating the other team, having fun, interact with each other and doing exercise. >

And remember this, no matter what you team is:





I had a bad headache today, so if I'm being too nonsense... oh well...


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> **Goal: 280 km / 173,984 miles*


**faint* *thud** :eek

The Earth's diameter is 12,742 km / 7,917.5 miles.

Yet in two weeks, the goal for four people is 280 km / 173,984 miles

km looks OK. not miles. Can Team B do km instead of miles, and Team A can do miles instead of km? :grin2:

I'm flexible with whatever everyone decides to do. Rules and prize look great.

And I hope your headache goes away soon, Susy.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I have been running a fair bit on the treadmill so if ole neck holds I might be able to shadow and log my distances in case people drop out or others join or whatever.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Go with miles imo. Aim for the stars and you will reach the moon


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> Go with miles imo. Aim for the stars and you will reach the moon


You can join Team A, then. I already proposed Team A do miles, and Team B do km.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> **faint* *thud** :eek
> 
> The Earth's diameter is 12,742 km / 7,917.5 miles.
> 
> ...


Is it 173.9 or 173,9? lol I eliminate the , in the miles because I then remember we may use the* ,* and the* .* different than American do lol.



splendidbob said:


> I have been running a fair bit on the treadmill so if ole neck holds I might be able to shadow and log my distances in case people drop out or others join or whatever.


You can still join if no one else is added, don't worry. Inclusion is important. :yes 
Hope you feel better and just in case, get ready to be beated by me, I mean, my team lol. >


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> You can join Team A, then. I already proposed Team A do miles, and Team B do km.


:haha:haha:haha:haha:haha OMG that was funny!! I'm in laughing tears!

Edited: It was supposed to be the same distance using different unit of length :blush


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Sus y said:


> You can still join if no one else is added, don't worry. Inclusion is important. :yes
> Hope you feel better and just in case, get ready to be beated by me, I mean, my team lol. >


You should see me running Sus y, its kinda like this






but with less hair since I got it shortened, and only 2 legs, but Like Frederik the Great I refuse to run clothed. People in the gym literally move away from me it's so majestic.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> You should see me running Sus y, its kinda like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful beast, sadly the power may be in the hair, like Samson, so you need to let it grow again to beat me, my team, I mean. 
And about the gym thing, I believe you, :O I see on your avatar all the hotness, your body cannot hold it, maybe that's why the pain on the neck, you are even too sexy for your neck. This song auto-plays every time I read your post and when I'm not reading them but still thinking in that picture-avatar.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Neo said:


> What about time zones? Is it staggered or real time(I am 10 hours behind GMT for example)?
> 
> Also do we post screenshots of miles/km recorded or go on trust?


We can use Toronto's hour, as apparently this site is Toronto based, if not wrong. As for the other question, lets wait for the other members opinion, I wouldn't mind to post my logs :stu 
*
People please vote about using miles or km.*


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

I calculated everything to make it easier for everyone, according to their schedules.

*For each person (team of 4)*

*Amount of walking (per day) to reach 280 km / 173 miles goal in 2 weeks*

5 km = if doing 7 days/wk (14 days total)
7 km = if doing 5 days/wk (10 days total)

3.1 miles = if doing 7 days/wk (14 days total)
4.3 miles = if doing 5 days/wk (10 days total)


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

I vote for miles, but doesn't really matter to me. If we do km, I can work with that too.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@Sus y now whenever you stumble across that post, it will automatically apply to whatever avatar I have up at the time . What if I were to use this as an avatar:










Or this:










I vote whatever my gyms running machines are set to (maybe miles).


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> I calculated everything to make it easier for everyone, according to their schedules.
> 
> *For each person (team of 4)*
> 
> ...


Thank you! :banana


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Thank you! :banana


You're welcome. Anytime!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> @Sus y now whenever you stumble across that post, it will automatically apply to whatever avatar I have up at the time . What if I were to use this as an avatar:


Hot! :O



splendidbob said:


>


too hoooooot! :O


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Is the goal to reach the 280 km / 173 miles goal *first*?

If a team got there in less than 2 weeks, are we finished?

Or do we continue until 14th day to see if the other team does more than the first team that reached the goal?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> Is our goal to reach the 280 km / 173 miles goal *first*?
> 
> If a team got there in less than 2 weeks, are we finished?
> 
> Or do we continue until 14th day to see if the other team does more than the first team that reached the goal?


Once a team reach the goal (280 km / 173 miles) is the winner. :grin2:


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Once a team reach the goal (280 km / 173 miles) is the winner. :grin2:


Yeah, I missed that part in the rules. I just saw where you said that. :grin2:

But do we stop or keep going until 14th day?


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

I vote km. I can barely comprehend what a mile is, so much so that when I saw the 173,984 miles conversion it didn't occur to me that that was a typo and was waay off. 
:hide

What if I go way over 5 km in a day? Because I often get up to about 10 - 12 km.

Also I'll probably post screenshots since I have a garmin fitness band and an account that logs everything. I've put the settings to metric.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Rains said:


> I vote km. I can barely comprehend what a mile is, so much so that when I saw the 173,984 miles conversion it didn't occur to me that that was a typo and was waay off.
> :hide
> 
> What if I go way over 5 km in a day? Because I often get up to about 10 - 12 km.
> ...


Rains, that's the attitude! I like that you are in my team, actually I have said it before I can do from 1 to 3 km a day for the most lol. You can do all the much you want because at the end, despite there is a date to end, which team conquer the goal first will be the winner. Well, that's my proposal, unless you all ask for something else .


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Goldenratio, the date settle to end it's for having less pressure specially if one person withdraw, get sick or something, and I think it helps to feel it's better organized, and more task/goal/time focused. :smile2:, but as I said, if one ends first then win.



Neo said:


> I can screenshot my miles (or km) per day (I use Runkeeper), not including the map of course


Gosh! I was planning a surprise visit! LOL kidding! 
Cool! I use Nike + Run Club.
* I used to use Runkeeper, I worked it simultaneusly with the Nike app, and then up liking the Nike one the most, I though it was more accurate, but I could be wrong.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Trying to figure out how I can keep track and show proof, since I don't have a Fitband. When I do cardio, usually I swim instead of walk/run. Not sure what apps can be used for walking outdoors (I have iPhone). Anyone know?

It's been a year since I worked out, and usually I build up progressively so as to not overdo things at first.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Sus y said:


> - Left out @splendidbob who can join later if wants to and @LonelyLurker because I'm not so clear if he wants to donate his millage or actually participate, I understand his donating  (only to my team lol, of course >: lol).


Sure, I'll take part, it's just reporting my distance covered right (Oh, I saw below, I'll have to learn how to take screen caps on my phone)? Is that daily or at the end?



Sus y said:


> ...as I have said before, I'm not English speaker so, if I'm not understanding you to well... :blush, sorry, my bad.


No need to apologise for your English, I can understand you perfectly.



Sus y said:


> I had a bad headache today, so if I'm being too nonsense... oh well...


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> Sure, I'll take part, it's just reporting my distance covered right (Oh, I saw below, I'll have to learn how to take screen caps on my phone)? Is that daily or at the end?


I don't think adding it daily it could be suitable for everybody, as some members may get busy or something, so once it's possible, but it would be good to inform to your team if you are not going to walk a specific day or if you couldn't do it, so they don't get behind. Again, every time must organize their own strategies as it's more suitable for them. :smile2:

Most sports apps have the share button, so maybe there is no need for screenshot, you can share it to your email or something the like and then post the link here maybe? or the picture? I checked on Nike+Run club and they put about 4 run in a single screen without having to scroll, for me I guess it would be easier to take 1 screen of 4 days runs and then other 4 runs and such, instead of doing it individually daily. :stu

We are still open to suggestions and adjustments anyway :grin2:

You belong now to the team B.

*Team's update:*

Team A
1 Susy
3 Pogowiff 
5 TheWelshOne 
7 Rains

Team B
2 goldenratio 
4 Neo 
6 finallyclosed 
8 roxslide 
10 Lonelylurker



LonelyLurker said:


> No need to apologise for your English, I can understand you perfectly.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.


Thank you and thank you. :smile2: And welcome to the contest >

:boogie


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

id like to participate but i have no way of showing track logs.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

LUCH0 said:


> id like to participate but i have no way of showing track logs.


Maybe you can measure a place's distance using google maps and no cheating!! >
The rest of those who can post their logs it would be cool, I guess if we can do it. I don't think the rest would have a problem with this as inclusion and trust is important. :yes

*Team's update:*
Team A
1 Susy
3 Pogowiff 
5 TheWelshOne 
7 Rains 
9 LUCH0

Team B
2 goldenratio 
4 Neo 
6 finallyclosed 
8 roxslide 
10 Lonelylurker


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

@Sus y, I'm not really the social media sharing type (I wouldn't really give off site contact details to someone I haven't got a feel for) but I'm sure we can work something out.

I think I'll just start logging all of my walking/running to get into the habit and just see how it goes. That way I can always go back for information if it's needed.

Oh, good job on trying to get people together by the way, the more things like this around here the better.

Keep it up.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Wow this thread blew up while I was asleep. :lol

I have no way of tracking my walks but I work them out via Google Maps and log them on MyFitnessPal for calorie count. So I have absolutely no incentive to lie :b

Might look into getting a FitBit though...


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> @Sus y, I'm not really the social media sharing type (I wouldn't really give off site contact details to someone I haven't got a feel for) but I'm sure we can work something out.
> 
> I think I'll just start logging all of my walking/running to get into the habit and just see how it goes. That way I can always go back for information if it's needed.
> 
> ...


As it works better for you. :smile2:



TheWelshOne said:


> Wow this thread blew up while I was asleep. :lol
> 
> I have no way of tracking my walks but I work them out via Google Maps and log them on MyFitnessPal for calorie count. So I have absolutely no incentive to lie :b
> 
> Might look into getting a FitBit though...


Cool! I trust you won't lie, specially because you are in my team. :grin2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

*As two person were added each team should we raise the goal 5 km / 3.10 miles morel? 
That would leave it in 350 km / 217.4 miles. *


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Sus, sorry, I had to -


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sorry, I don't really have the time or energy to spend taking screen shots on my phone and then transferring them to my laptop and posting them. I think I will back out of the contest. Sounds like fun though.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> Sus, sorry, I had to -


Post back and I'll kidnap you to my team. >



finallyclosed said:


> Sorry, I don't really have the time or energy to spend taking screen shots on my phone and then transferring them to my laptop and posting them. I think I will back out of the contest. Sounds like fun though.


It's ok, if you still want to participate but don't want to post your logs or don't have how to track your walk, you can still do it, measuring a place with google maps and walking it. But if you don't feel like you should participate you can withdraw, not a problem.



Neo said:


> Personally although it is nice to post this stuff , I wouldn't say it should be mandatory. I don't think anyone would actually lie to get ahead in the challenge


:yes


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I would do it, but I always get my people to do my walking for me.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Sus y said:


> Post back and I'll kidnap you to my team. >


They played that 500 mile song at my engagement party as I was engaged to a Scottish girl.

It makes me so happy when I listen to it as it reminds me I was fortunate enough to not marry the ***** :grin2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> I would do it, but I always get my people to do my walking for me.


You could join team B >


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Sus y said:


> You could join team B >


if they are happy to push me round in a shopping trolley, then count me in !! Come on team B, I`m only 27stone.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> if they are happy to push me round in a shopping trolley, then count me in !! Come on team B, I`m only 27stone.


lol!! I'm imagining too many things, but I'll tell none... for now. 
I'm afraid, it's better you to not know.
>


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

May I join? however there are days where I walk 2 hours in total.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Sus y said:


> lol!! I'm imagining too many things, but I'll tell none... for now.
> I'm afraid, it's better you to not know.
> >


Haha, I`m not 27 stone, not since they amputated both legs due to bed sores. I`m steady at 21st now, feel great.

Your wise to stay clear :grin2:


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> if they are happy to push me round in a shopping trolley, then count me in !! Come on team B, I`m only 27stone.


Team B here. We decline your *really* nice offer, but no thanks. Stay with Team A and tell them to stick to the 173,984 miles that Susy and Team A are assigned to do. After all they have Rains to cover 173,974 miles while they do the other 10 miles. :grin2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

cinto said:


> May I join? however there are days where I walk 2 hours in total.


Of course!! :banana 
Welcome to the contest, I'll add you later to a team. :smile2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> Team B here. We decline your *really* nice offer, but no thanks. Stay with Team A and tell them to stick to the 173,984 miles that Susy and Team A are assigned to do. After all they have Rains to cover 173,974 miles while they do the other 10 miles. :grin2:


:haha:haha:haha:haha:haha:haha:haha


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

goldenratio said:


> Team B here. We decline your *really* nice offer, but no thanks. Stay with Team A and tell them to stick to the 173,984 miles that Susy and Team A are assigned to do. After all they have Rains to cover 173,974 miles while they do the other 10 miles. :grin2:


Tell me goldenratio, do you like your job ?

:grin2:


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> Tell me goldenratio, do you like your job ?
> 
> :grin2:


You mean the one at the Parking Meter Company? I think I'm due for a change.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I usually keep track of my walking by time. Not sure if I could figure out the miles for some places I walk. I might have to guess something like 15-20 minutes equals a mile.


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> Team B here. We decline your *really* nice offer, but no thanks. Stay with Team A and tell them to stick to the 173,984 miles that Susy and Team A are assigned to do. After all they have Rains to cover 173,974 miles while they do the other 10 miles. :grin2:


Team A here. Are you sure you don't want to reconsider the offer? Theres no team C to graciously hand him off there. Please, save us.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

slyfox said:


> I usually keep track of my walking by time. Not sure if I could figure out the miles for some places I walk. I might have to guess something like 15-20 minutes equals a mile.


Are you wanting to join? :grin2: 
I normally do 1 km in 15/16 minutes, walking slow, but calm and enjoying the walk, observing everything and trying to "get out of my mind", in the sense of calming my mind, feeling more/thinking less.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

People doing this challenge or thinking of doing this challenge, should consider walking with a pedometer. If you walk around with a phone or music player, download a pedometer app. It will easily track your steps and distance. I am assuming some people here also have a fitness device like a fitbit or fitness watch or something similar. 

If the 173 miles in two weeks is still on, I am down for that. That is about 12 miles per day on average for one person. In a team of 4, each person will average about 3 miles per day. I think that is pretty doable.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

LUCH0 said:


> Team A here. Are you sure you don't want to reconsider the offer? Theres no team C to graciously hand him off there. Please, save us.


Team B here. We've thought about it. Sorry, the grim reaper's still on your team :hide (at least he's only 21 stones now, after getting both legs amputated). Good luck pushing that shopping trolley! :banana



Pogowiff said:


> People doing this challenge or thinking of doing this challenge, should consider walking with a pedometer. If you walk around with a phone or music player, download a pedometer app. It will easily track your steps and distance. I am assuming some people here also have a fitness device like a fitbit or fitness watch or something similar.
> 
> If the 173 miles in two weeks is still on, I am down for that. That is about 12 miles per day on average for one person. In a team of 4, each person will average about 3 miles per day. I think that is pretty doable.


Don't have a pedometer, but the pedometer app is a really good idea. I'll look for one. Thanks for the idea! Btw, it looks like there's 5 on each team. And new walking numbers at 350 km / 217.4 miles according to Susy? Not sure yet.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

goldenratio said:


> Team B here. We've thought about it. Sorry, the grim reaper's still on your team :hide (at least he's only 21 stones now, after getting both legs amputated). Good luck pushing that shopping trolley! :banana


Oi, and you @LUCH0, I can just about read you know and to be honest, its hurt my feelings :crying:

but I will show you, I`ll do the miles even it wears away my knuckles, right up to my elbows.

Who wants to join Team Stump ?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

*Team's update:*
Team A
1 Susy
3 Pogowiff 
5 TheWelshOne 
7 Rains 
9 LUCH0

Team B
2 goldenratio 
4 Neo 
6 @cinto for finallyclosed (if FC decided to join again, it would be no problem)
8 roxslide 
10 Lonelylurker

If left someone out, please tell me, we can fix this. :b

*There is still chance to join people!!! Come in!! *


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> *6 @cinto for finallyclosed (if FC decided to join again, it would be no problem)*


No problem to do what? Merge them both into one? :grin2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> No problem to do what? Merge them both into one? :grin2:


Ahaha!! No. I'll keep FC to my team as you still have @SFC01 >


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Ahaha!! No. I'll keep FC to my team as you still have @SFC01 >


Whaaaaat? That wasn't the deal about @SFC01! He's on Team A! That was the deal! (we're tossing back and forth SFC01, aren't we. Poor guy) :b


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

goldenratio said:


> Whaaaaat? That wasn't the deal about @*SFC01* ! He's on Team A! That was the deal! (we're tossing back and forth SFC01, aren't we. Poor guy) :b


I know when I`m not wanted :crying:

Still the thought of being part of a team again, made me the happiest I had been in years, but I knew it couldn't last. Guess no-one likes a 21stone man without legs, and why would they :-(

I'll leave all you to get on with it now - thanks anyway.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> Whaaaaat? That wasn't the deal about @SFC01! He's on Team A! That was the deal! (we're tossing back and forth SFC01, aren't we. Poor guy) :b


We needs some help, someone that push him a bit an challenge him >,
You know SFC01 is all about love! ahahhaah


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> I know when I`m not wanted :crying:
> 
> Still the thought of being part of a team again, made me the happiest I had been in years, but I knew it couldn't last. Guess no-one likes a 21stone man without legs, and why would they :-(
> 
> I'll leave all you to get on with it now - thanks anyway.


Aw come on, your innocent-ish face doesn't fool me. Actually, you're wanted as the CENTER of attention > At least being 21 stones makes it easier for Team A to push you in that shopping trolley


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> We needs some help, someone that push him a bit an challenge him >,
> You know SFC01 is all about love! ahahhaah


Push is the right word. You can push him in the trolley!


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Sus y said:


> We needs some help, someone that push him a bit an challenge him >,
> You know SFC01 is all about love! ahahhaah


I can handle rejection from goldenwhatshisface as he means *NOTHING* to me but from you Sus ? We had plans, you were going to look after me and cut my toenails ! remember ??

(Obviously I kept me feet after the amputation as a keepsake, I used to be very attached to them)


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> I can handle rejection from goldenwhatshisface as he means *NOTHING* to me but from you Sus ? We had plans, you were going to look after me and cut my toenails ! remember ??
> 
> (Obviously I kept me feet after the amputation as a keepsake, I used to be very attached to them)


Don't worry, the love is still there! :heart


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sus y said:


> Are you wanting to join? :grin2:
> I normally do 1 km in 15/16 minutes, walking slow, but calm and enjoying the walk, observing everything and trying to "get out of my mind", in the sense of calming my mind, feeling more/thinking less.


Oops overlooked it was in kilometers.

Thanks, but I think I'll pass this time. Doing it in teams kind of makes me nervous and I'm still recovering from being sick. Was doing daily walking for awhile but then got sick and lost all my motivation.

I walk faster than the average person, but like you I don't really try to speed walk.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

slyfox said:


> Oops overlooked it was in kilometers.
> 
> Thanks, but I think I'll pass this time. Doing it in teams kind of makes me nervous and I'm still recovering from being sick. Was doing daily walking for awhile but then got sick and lost all my motivation.
> 
> I walk faster than the average person, but like you I don't really try to speed walk.


Don't worry, if further you decided to you, it will be possible. Hope you recover. 
I got sick too of flu or something, though it was just a headache but nope, but I'll try to do my best, lets see how it goes


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

I'll cut back on my jokes now. Sorry folks (and sorry SFC01 for putting you in the limelight ).

Since Susy's post has fallen so far back, here it is again:

*There is still chance to join people!!! Come in!! *


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> I'll cut back on my jokes now. Sorry folks (and sorry SFC01 for putting you in the limelight ).
> 
> Since Suzy's reply has fallen so far back, here it is again:
> 
> *There is still chance to join people!!! Come in!! *


Your jokes are funny to me and thanks for the recall to members :banana


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks. Btw, I put Suzy instead of Susy again. Fixed


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> Thanks. Btw, I put Suzy instead of Susy again. Fixed


Not a big deal, anyway, Susana is my second name, but I normally use a common short form of it -Susy- os Sus, because people like shortening names. :b


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I just have a thought. It might also be a good idea to incorporate the time you spent walking into the mix. Instead of just distance. So people can also be rewarded for effort instead. Not everyone is in equal physical shape to walk the distance I assume. Some are also slower walkers than others. Most of my distance will be from jogging most likely. Some others on here will be jogging most likely also. I assume that will not be fair to others that we be walking or brisk walking. 

Like a point system. 1 point for each mile walked, and 1 point for each 5 minutes walked. Something of that direction. 

Possibly an idea to consider and to incorporate in the next round. Not this round. What do you guys think?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Pogowiff said:


> I just have a thought. It might also be a good idea to incorporate the time you spent walking into the mix. Instead of just distance. So people can also be rewarded for effort instead. Not everyone is in equal physical shape to walk the distance I assume. Some are also slower walkers than others. Most of my distance will be from jogging most likely. Some others on here will be jogging most likely also. I assume that will not be fair to others that we be walking or brisk walking.
> 
> Like a point system. 1 point for each mile walked, and 1 point for each 5 minutes walked. Something of that direction.
> 
> Possibly an idea to consider and to incorporate in the next round. Not this round. What do you guys think?


I guess it could be a good idea to apply for the next walking contest :smile2:, it could be the walking hours? lol. But it's me just guess, lets wait for others' opinion too. But remember as you are in Team A (mine) you should walk as much as possible. >


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Sus y said:


> I guess it could be a good idea to apply for the next walking contest :smile2:, it could be the walking hours? lol. But it's me just guess, lets wait for others' opinion too. But remember as you are in Team A (mine) you should walk as much as possible. >


I suggested 5 minute increments because I assume most people will be walking less than an hour at a time. So shorter increments will be easier to calculate. Yeah I look forward to more input from others in the coming weeks. Let see how this works out first.  I would not be surprised if more started joining in.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Might be interesting this one. On the one hand I know @Rains is very powerful, and on the other hand I wouldn't bet against a determined @LonelyLurker. The other members capabilities are mostly unknown though, so it will be interesting.

V awesome idea and thread @Sus y


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey Sus!

I totally support the concept and think it's awesome! In all honesty I'm the least competitive person on the planet, however ya'll have my support! While I won't be participating consider me a part of the Vicarious fan club that cheers the participants of this thread on!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

MCHB said:


> Hey Sus!
> 
> I totally support the concept and think it's awesome! In all honesty I'm the least competitive person on the planet, however ya'll have my support! While I won't be participating consider me a part of the Vicarious fan club that cheers the participants of this thread on!


Awesome!! It's very appreciated, thanks
:Banana 
:boogie


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Pogowiff said:


> I just have a thought. It might also be a good idea to incorporate the time you spent walking into the mix. Instead of just distance. So people can also be rewarded for effort instead. Not everyone is in equal physical shape to walk the distance I assume. Some are also slower walkers than others. Most of my distance will be from jogging most likely. Some others on here will be jogging most likely also. I assume that will not be fair to others that we be walking or brisk walking.
> 
> Like a point system. 1 point for each mile walked, and 1 point for each 5 minutes walked. Something of that direction.
> 
> Possibly an idea to consider and to incorporate in the next round. Not this round. What do you guys think?


How are you to do this if walking is your lifestyle though? I have a fitness band and it's logging my steps from the moment I get up in the morning to the moment I go to bed. And I'm pretty active so I'm often walking on and off all day, for hours on end, standing, walking, wandering around... then throw in some jogs. That's my lifestyle and it's too haphazard and inaccurate to isolate it down to little time allotments.

Also it's an advantage if you have a fitness band / pedometer which is tallying up every step you take, vs people who are only counting what they do on a treadmill, or are relying on their phone to calculate a certain distance but they don't carry around their phone at home to calculate how much walking they do just from pottering around. I don't have a solution for that.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Neo said:


> I can clock miles like a champ - be afraid, be very afraid. :lol


Neo, you better have some Matrix-like moves ready. Team B's counting on you.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Neo said:


> Well - does this count?


That's the way to do it! Team A is in big trouble now.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Sus y said:


> I guess it could be a good idea to apply for the next walking contest :smile2:, it could be the walking hours? lol. But it's me just guess, lets wait for others' opinion too. But remember as you are in Team A (mine) you should walk as much as possible. >


I think both you and @Pogowiff should just take it slow for this first one, a light stroll every other day. I just worry for your joints and stress levels and have nothing but your best intentions at heart.



Rains said:


> How are you to do this if walking is your lifestyle though? I have a fitness band and it's logging my steps from the moment I get up in the morning to the moment I go to bed. And I'm pretty active so I'm often walking on and off all day, for hours on end, standing, walking, wandering around... then throw in some jogs. That's my lifestyle and it's too haphazard and inaccurate to isolate it down to little time allotments.
> 
> Also it's an advantage if you have a fitness band / pedometer which is tallying up every step you take, vs people who are only counting what they do on a treadmill, or are relying on their phone to calculate a certain distance but they don't carry around their phone at home to calculate how much walking they do just from pottering around. I don't have a solution for that.


You make a good point, I think I speak for the rest of the forum when I say that only counting hill climbs is the obvious solution.



Neo said:


> Well - does this count?


No, if done regularly that would reduce distance covered by walking/running, slowing down time could be useful though.

Which reminds me, no walking on flights or any other vehicle and counting the distance covered by the vehicle, I've heard about you team A, I've heard about you.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> No, if done regularly that would reduce distance covered by walking/running, slowing down time could be useful though.


Actually, the travelled distance (that's not seen) on the video was covered via walking/running _while_ time was frozen. Then when he got to the other side and appears again in the video, time was resumed. That's how it can work, in the Matrix, in case you did not know.

For example, in the first Matrix movie, when the bullets flew towards Neo... what did Neo do? He froze time. Nothing around him moved. He was still able to move. He could've walked all over the place. Therefore, what Neo on our team can do (as shown in video) counts as walking/running. Let's celebrate Team B's awesome luck. :boogie :nw


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

goldenratio said:


> Actually, the travelled distance (that's not seen) on the video was covered via walking/running _while_ time was frozen. Then when he got to the other side and appears again in the video, time was resumed. That's how it can work, in the Matrix, in case you did not know.
> 
> For example, in the first Matrix movie, when the bullets flew towards Neo... what did Neo do? He froze time. Nothing around him moved. He was still able to move. He could've walked all over the place. Therefore, what Neo on our team can do (as shown in video) counts as walking/running. Let's celebrate Team B's awesome luck.


I Googled it and your logic checks out, strangely only when using team B though (sorry guys, it's science).


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Neo said:


> :haha
> 
> Does flying count too? :lol


If you are in my team yes, if you aren't nope. As some people will walk their dogs, I'll walk my dinosaur, it will be something like: 
http://i.imgur.com/Ua9mg.jpg

I'm not sure if I have missed some replies, I think I haven't, but if I have, sorry... I'm still recovering. I don't remember having had my throat so bad :O so I'm taking azithromycin now, for which I must be fine tomorrow and ready for Monday (hopefully) :yes, because the treatment is normally 3 days max 5.

:banana


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

So when do we start? Is it tomorrow? I'm in Australia. 
Also are we just posting results in this thread or a fresh one? 
Also, is everyone ready?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Rains said:


> So when do we start? Is it tomorrow? I'm in Australia.
> Also are we just posting results in this thread or a fresh one?
> Also, is everyone ready?


We are starting at any hour that's Monday 02 (Toronto hour). https://www.zeitverschiebung.net/en/difference/city/6167865/city/2147714. How would that work for you? If you have issues about it, tell , we can work on something.

We can keep in this thread, I think. Maybe? But if everyone thing it's better a new thread we can go for it , not a problem.

Some people expressed that they would have issues about posting their logs with a capture or something for several reasons, so for the sake of participation we are allowing that those who can post do it and those who cannot don't do it. It's still good in the sense that we are not only exercising our bodies but also our trust to each other. :yes

I'm ready :banana, I may be back to work this week so as few days at week but double shift when work, it's possible that during my working days I may not be able to walk much, but then the next day can recover and do double round or something like that. :yes


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm keeping and eyes on you too team B also, I know, Goldie thinks he won already but I have a message for you (just delete the bad words lol):






Spanish/English lyric-subtitles video.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

*Remembering you all that Monday 02 (Toronto hour) we start with the contest. Date to finish: October 16.*


*Team A*
Susy
@Pogowiff 
@TheWelshOne 
@Rains 
@LUCH0

*Team B*
@goldenratio 
@Neo 
@cinto 
@roxslide 
@LonelyLurker

The previous agreement was 280 km / 173 miles goal in 2 weeks, but one person joined two each team leaving it in 5, so according to the rule, once a team updated with a member we had to add 5 km daily.

Using Goldenratio formula, it would be:

*For each person (team of 5)*

*Amount of walking (per day) to reach 350 km / 217.48 miles goal in 2 weeks*

Per member:
5 *km* = if doing 7 days/wk (14 days total)
7 km = if doing 5 days/wk (10 days total)

3.1 *miles* = if doing 7 days/wk (14 days total)
4.3 miles = if doing 5 days/wk (10 days total)[/QUOTE]

1. You can still do as much kms/miles per day as you want/can despite this formula, which is used mostly to divide equally the participation and also lower's people's anxiety about failing (in the case they cannot do 5 km daily, another member may be able to do what it's still missing). 
2. Despite the due finish date is October 16, the team that end first will be the winner.
3. If a member withdraw it could be replace for another SAS member.
4. Have fun!!!
*Please let me know if I'm missing something or if I have something wrong with this, we can still adjust stuff! * :b


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Well done @Neo

Miles' update:

Team B: 5.02 miles

Team A: :um we are sleeping... lol you know, to do it harder later on! :b


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

11.22 km / 6.97 miles


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

LonelyLurker reporting for in for "Team (B) Magnificent Awesome". I've attached a few screen caps (I found I could log into my account on my PC and just use the snipping tool), hopefully it's enough detail for you.

I'd also like to take a moment to wish "Team (A) It's the taking part that counts" the best of luck. 



Sus y said:


> I'm ready :banana, I may be back to work this week so as few days at week but double shift when work, it's possible that during my working days I may not be able to walk much, but then the next day can recover and do double round or something like that. :yes


That's OK, we all need to make excuses sometimes. :wink2:



Neo said:


> Logged 5.02 miles (see first thumbnail). Second shows where, but zoomed out
> Note that it was quite the painful run as I THREW UP about 2 miles in. But being a trooper for Team B, I carried on (gently walking) for another 3 miles :lol


That's the spirit, good work.

Seriously though, good luck everyone. 0


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Rains said:


> 11.22 km / 6.97 miles


:O:frown2::crying:


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Well, I always knew I was gonna be the weak link. Due to unforeseen circumstances, I only managed 2.2 miles today. Hopefully will do better in future.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I guess it starts today. I will log and report my distance on the next post here.

Like others have said, just try your best and log whatever distances you have. Take it in stride and gradual. Don't overwork your joints. Work your shape and conditioning gradually if you are not in shape. Ignore the Team A and Team B race. The real race is whatever distance you find fulfilling and whatever progress you find satisfying. Happy walking and running guys! And be wary of your surroundings, be safe. 



Rains said:


> How are you to do this if walking is your lifestyle though? I have a fitness band and it's logging my steps from the moment I get up in the morning to the moment I go to bed. And I'm pretty active so I'm often walking on and off all day, for hours on end, standing, walking, wandering around... then throw in some jogs. That's my lifestyle and it's too haphazard and inaccurate to isolate it down to little time allotments.
> 
> Also it's an advantage if you have a fitness band / pedometer which is tallying up every step you take, vs people who are only counting what they do on a treadmill, or are relying on their phone to calculate a certain distance but they don't carry around their phone at home to calculate how much walking they do just from pottering around. I don't have a solution for that.


I guess this brings up a good question. What is the basis of the miles distances? Does it only count if we go out to walk/run? Or does it count any distances that we take, such as walking around the house, walking to take a dump, walking to the fridge for a tub of ice cream and bacon sandwich?

If only distances of walking outside counts, I don't think it will be that difficult to separate it. Only turn on your pedometer when you are out and about. Or separate it into different logs for your pedometer to count if your pedometer distance tracker allows that.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

LonelyLurker said:


> Which reminds me, no walking on flights or any other vehicle and counting the distance covered by the vehicle, I've heard about you team A, I've about you.


I've specifically purchased an alien hovercraft for this contest. Looks like I will be refunding it. At least amazon has a great return policy.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

cinto said:


>


That's weird. Google Fit tells me that I burn about 800 calories from 3.5 miles. Were you walking kind of slow? I usually speed walk. Maybe that's the difference.

Good job for hitting 10,000 steps. I'm only half way there.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

finallyclosed said:


> That's weird. Google Fit tells me that I burn about 800 calories from 3.5 miles. Were you walking kind of slow? I usually speed walk. Maybe that's the difference.
> 
> Good job for hitting 10,000 steps. I'm only half way there.


Isn't that strange? I was walking fast for about half of those miles, and then maybe at regular speed for the rest. It takes me about 15-20 mins. to burn 270 calories running. I'll try a different app. Thanks though.

Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Neo said:


> Logged 5.02 miles (see first thumbnail). Second shows where, but zoomed out
> Note that it was quite the painful run as I THREW UP about 2 miles in. But being a trooper for Team B, I carried on (gently walking) for another 3 miles :lol


I just realized Neo's log is from yesterday, :b Neo, contest started on Monday 02, Toronto hour. So... it doesn't count > Sorry >>>

*Monday 02*
*Team A:*
Rains: 6.97 miles
TheWelshOne: 2.2 miles
Sus y: 2.5 miles
*Total: 11.67 miles*

*Team B (Magnificent Awesome) *
LonelyLurker: 4.89 miles
cinto: 4 miles
Neo: 5.02
*Total: 13.91 miles*

Possible @Pogowiff or @LUCH0 or any other missing. We can update this later on with more 02 Monday's logs information.

I'm using miles at the end because most logs were on miles. Please, let me know if I'm mistaking with something or excluding and important detail. I should do an excel formula or something but... I pass for now.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Neo said:


> 1st October 6.58pm Hawaii time is 2nd October 12.58am Toronto time. (edit : 6 hours ahead not 5 hours as I first posted in reply).


I add your log.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

http://imgur.com/CSoqpUS


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> I'm keeping and eyes on you too team B also, I know, *Goldie* thinks he won already but I have a message for you (just delete the bad words lol):


Hey, you've got the wrong dude! I just found your partner-in-crime Goldie from your school a long time ago. You probably forgot and got that pal of yours mixed up with me (I'm Golden, btw):










LOL @ the Katy Perry videos -- well, bring it on Team A! We'll open a can of whoop *** on u *smile*












Neo said:


> Note that it was quite the painful run as I THREW UP about 2 miles in. But being a trooper for Team B, I carried on (gently walking) for another 3 miles :lol


This contest is mostly just for FUN, you know that right? 

Looks like an awesome place to work out! It's 80 degrees there all year.



Sus y said:


> Team A: :*um we are sleeping...* lol you know, to do it harder later on! :b


Please continue to sleep. For 2 weeks. We won't even try this: oke



Rains said:


> 11.22 km / 6.97 miles


Rains, that's awesome. Can I ask what kind of exercise watch you use? (cuz I've been looking online for a good exercise watch)



TheWelshOne said:


> Well, I always knew I was gonna be the weak link. Due to unforeseen circumstances, I only managed 2.2 miles today. Hopefully will do better in future.


Good effort. I did even less than you, although we're on different teams. 



Pogowiff said:


> I guess it starts today. I will log and report my distance on the next post here.
> 
> Like others have said, just try your best and log whatever distances you have. Take it in stride and gradual. Don't overwork your joints. Work your shape and conditioning gradually if you are not in shape. Ignore the Team A and Team B race. The real race is whatever distance you find fulfilling and whatever progress you find satisfying. Happy walking and running guys! And be wary of your surroundings, be safe.


Yeah, the contest starts today and is from Oct 2nd to Oct 16th. @Susy, I recommend changing last day to Oct 15th. That'd be exactly 14 days.

And very much agree with your 2nd paragraph.

(although the Team A vs Team B thing is still important!)



Pogowiff said:


> I guess this brings up a good question. What is the basis of the miles distances? Does it only count if we go out to walk/run? Or does it count any distances that we take, such as walking around the house, walking to take a dump, walking to the fridge for a tub of ice cream and bacon sandwich?


I asked Susy about this earlier. She said it includes all walking activity from during the day.

So anyway... here's my screenshot. I did only 1.9 miles today:


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

TheWelshOne said:


> Well, I always knew I was gonna be the weak link. Due to unforeseen circumstances, I only managed 2.2 miles today. Hopefully will do better in future.


Nothing to be embarrassed about, that's still more than most people do these days. I know today will be less for me as all I'll be doing is walking to the cinema and back, I'll do 30 mins jogging on the spot in a bit but the distance covered will be 0 .



Pogowiff said:


> I guess it starts today. I will log and report my distance on the next post here.
> 
> Like others have said, just try your best and log whatever distances you have. Take it in stride and gradual. Don't overwork your joints. Work your shape and conditioning gradually if you are not in shape. Ignore the Team A and Team B race. The real race is whatever distance you find fulfilling and whatever progress you find satisfying. Happy walking and running guys! And be wary of your surroundings, be safe.


Agreed, but...

Team B, Team B, Team B:laugh:



Pogowiff said:


> I've specifically purchased an alien hovercraft for this contest. Looks like I will be refunding it. At least amazon has a great return policy.


I knew you guys couldn't be trusted, I had a feeling. :smile2:



cinto said:


>





Sus y said:


> http://imgur.com/CSoqpUS


To get the pic to embed add ".jpg" at the end of the link when you insert image (without the quotes), I had that issue myself the first time I tried. 

Like this (this is Sus Y's mileage)












goldenratio said:


> So anyway... here's my screenshot for today. I did only 1.9 miles today:


Good job guys.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry I am late. I was waiting until after work because I was going to jog some more (to get to the 6 mi mark) but they asked me to stay longer at work and I'm pooped now. So 4.6 mi it is.

It's 9pm on Monday for me right now btw.

Edit: Oh wait I guess I missed the part where it's by toronto hour? I just figured we would log each day our own respective times. But even so toronto is 3 hrs ahead of me so I still logged it by midnight on toronto time. All of my distance was pretty much done by 9pm toronto time for Monday.


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

Sus y said:


> I just realized Neo's log is from yesterday, :b Neo, contest started on Monday 02, Toronto hour. So... it doesn't count > Sorry >>>
> 
> *Monday 02*
> *Team A:*
> ...


I did 2miles today.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Neo said:


> Ehh it's not really though, I overheat very quickly - so I walk to cool down for some periods. I'd prefer it to be cooler which is why I try and go when it's dark (not always possible though).


Well, I'm sure I could handle the heat. Want to trade locations? It's pretty cool where I am now. :lol

Btw, excellent job with your progress so far.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

TheWelshOne said:


> Well, I always knew I was gonna be the weak link. Due to unforeseen circumstances, I only managed 2.2 miles today. Hopefully will do better in future.


Better than not doing any, better than not participating. 
Having fun, we can do this! :group



goldenratio said:


> Hey, you've got the wrong dude! I just found your partner-in-crime Goldie from your school a long time ago. You probably forgot and got that pal of yours mixed up with me (I'm Golden, btw):
> 
> We all know you are Goldie:
> 
> ...


I let Monday for giving the results, but it's fine by me, I mean, it was a just in case thing.



LonelyLurker said:


> To get the pic to embed add ".jpg" at the end of the link when you insert image (without the quotes), I had that issue myself the first time I tried.
> 
> Like this (this is Sus Y's mileage)


Thank you! I was wondering what was going on, but didn't wanted to figure it out :b



roxslide said:


> Sorry I am late.


It's ok 

*Monday 02*
Team A:
Rains: 6.97
TheWelshOne: 2.2 
Sus y: 2.5 
LUCH0: 2 
*Total: 13.67 mi*

*Team B (Magnificent Awesome) *
LonelyLurker: 4.89 
cinto: 4 
Neo: 5.02
Goldenratio: 1.9
Roxie: 4.6
*Total: 20.41 mi*

*10/03*
Neo: 9.28 mi


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

11.9 km / 7.39 mi


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

goldenratio said:


> Rains, that's awesome. Can I ask what kind of exercise watch you use? (cuz I've been looking online for a good exercise watch)


I'm using the garmin vivofit. It has a battery life of at least one year, no charging. I got mine nearly 2 years ago though and still haven't had to replace the battery. It's also waterproof to a certain depth so you can go swimming, and it tracks sleep.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

3.9 miles today.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Neo, careful when saying it's a deal... I used to live pretty close to North Cal. :lol

That's true... anything can happen in the next 12-13 days!

Susy, maybe I was Goldie *in another life*. In this life, I'm Golden :grin2:

Rains, I was looking at different exercise watches yesterday and the Vivofit was actually one of the several I was looking at. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Sus y said:


> *Monday 02*
> Team A:
> Rains: 6.97
> TheWelshOne: 2.2
> ...


I`ve decided on Team B, after GoldenR begged me to via PM, but I had other offers.

I walked 20 metres to the car today as I managed to snap my segway, so add that to the total please. Is it Ice or Heat for sore calf's ?

Seriously though, well done all !!


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Neo said:


> 20 metres? We'll take it!


Its a shame it isn't the summer, as my garden backs on to a large woodland with loads of trails, and I would walk first thing in the morning and then again in the evening, then I`m sure Team B would want me 

Its too wet there now and I dont enjoy walking the streets, find it too boring.

Now if we were doing a bike machine comp, then I would join !! :smile2:


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

No trackable cardio today so only casual walking for transportation, 3.12 miles.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

5.65 mi. All I have to say is ow, lol. Everything hurts, it's a good hurt though.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I only use my pedometer when I go out and exercise. So only those distance will be counted for me. Here is my log so far.

Oct 2nd: *4.1 miles*


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Probably the most under-rated exercise for losing weight and rehabing body. There's a reason all top body-builders walk.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

4.12 miles


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

http://imgur.com/Dyr4d




http://imgur.com/NO8wo


I tried, @LonelyLurker

I'll do the sum tomorrow, I think... unless someone does it first, not asking but... lol


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> http://imgur.com/Dyr4d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's how to get the images to appear:

1. While you're at imgur.com, right-click on the image then choose "View Image".

2. The browser will go to another page with the URL you can use here.

3. Click on "Insert Image" in this composing window, and paste the URL.

4. Preview your post, and you'll see the image show up.

Doing #1 with your first image took me to this page: https://i.imgur.com/OEyL3TS.jpg

Your image is way too big for me to post here, and bbcode isn't letting me reduce its size for some reason.

I'd suggest resizing the image using photo editting software before uploading to imgur.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> Here's how to get the images to appear:
> 
> 1. While you're at imgur.com, right-click on the image then choose "View Image".
> 
> ...


Or I just put the link and that's all >


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Or I just put the link and that's all >


Or that, lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> Or that, lol


However I do appreciate the explanation:yes, maybe I try harder other day.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

*Team A*
Sus y, Pogowiff, TheWelshOne, Rains, LUCH0

*Team B*
goldenratio, Neo, cinto, roxslide, LonelyLurker

*10/02*
Team A: 17.77 mi 
Team B: 20.41 mi

*10/03*
*Team A*
Rains: 7.39
TheWelshOne: 3.9
Sus y: 5.2 
Pogowiff: 3.7
LUCH0: 4.7
*Total: 24.89 mi*

*Team B (Magnificent Awesome) *
Neo: 9.28
LonelyLurker: 3.12
Roxslide: 5.65
cinto: 4.12
goldenratio: 3.4
(guest) SFC01: 20 metres -- cannot accept donations from undead
*Total: 25.57 mi*

*10/04*
*Team A*

*Team B (Magnificent Awesome) *
Neo: 9.56


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> http://imgur.com/Dyr4d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Susy, your 2nd link has two identical pictures for 1.47 mi so I used only one. I calculated 3.73 (1st link) + 1.47 (2nd link) = 5.2 mi. Is that correct?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> Susy, your 2nd screenshot for 1.47 mi has two identical pictures so I used only one. I calculated 3.73 + 1.47. Is that correct?


:clap Thanks.

Yes, I did one walk of 3.73, when pressed the finished button realized I could complete the task to 4 mi. :stu and started with a new log that lead to 1.47.

Again, thanks you!!! :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Ah that makes sense. You're welcome.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

I get the pun. Good idea, Neo!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

@Neo I'm sorry if made you feel bad/scrutinized, I apologize. If need to drop out do, so as if your decision is final we will do what you have asked, but if you want to stay because you are an important member of the awesome team b, please stay. If not posting the logs but only telling them would make you feel better then that can do well too, if there something I could do to make you feel better, let me know. I'd be really happy if you stay also your team, because of course, you are doing an impressive job.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

10.17 km / 6.32 mi


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Neo said:


> Hey guys - I'm gonna drop out. No disrespect to anyone, but I feel like my postings are being overly scrutinized and I'm not really comfortable with it. With this in mind, please remove my totals - thanks


Sorry to hear that, I won't ask what happened. If you'd like to avoid some of the scrutiny you're welcome to PM me your daily totals and I'll just post a combined total for the 2 of us (I'd stop posting my logs so it wasn't obvious how much of the total was you).

You don't have to of course but the offer's there if it would help. :smile2:

*Edit: I'll hold off from giving my numbers for today just in case you want to start today. *


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Neo said:


> Hey guys - I'm gonna drop out. No disrespect to anyone, but I feel like my postings are being overly scrutinized and I'm not really comfortable with it. With this in mind, please remove my totals - thanks


Sorry to hear. dont walk away from us lol You are important to us here in team B and your posts made me laugh, hopefully you decide to stay, but if not, don't stop walking!


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

@Sus y If @Neo is out of Team B, I'm happy to drop out of Team A to even things up.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Neo said:


> Thanks. No apologies needed from anyone, I just thought hey , it's supposed to be fun and it was beginning to not be, because of one particular post. But it is a new day, I don't want there to be any friction so if I'm still welcome then will see it through. Thanks again


Team B wouldn't be Team B without you, it would be like Awesom agnificent. You, of course are welcome to the team you are mean to be in.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

TheWelshOne said:


> @Sus y If @Neo is out of Team B, I'm happy to drop out of Team A to even things up.


Do what you need to do, you can participate and do whatever you can add If you wish, no pressure! Or you can withdraw if you must. I, of course would like you to stay en the team, but it's your decision. :yes


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Neo said:


> Cheers - appreciate the offer  it was just the one post so I guess it's ok posting daily still
> 
> Today won't be a great total tho :lol, not going to the park.


Welcome back. :smile2:


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Sus y said:


> Do what you need to do, you can participate and do whatever you can add If you wish, no pressure! Or you can withdraw if you must. I, of course would like you to stay en the team, but it's your decision. :yes


No worries, Neo's sticking around. 2.5 miles today.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Here are today's numbers.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Neo said:


> If i walked away from team b could I log the distance? . So yeah I will hang around unless someone objects. Thanks


Maybe  but don't take the chance


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Tired is an understatement :0


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Oct 2: *4.1 miles*
Oct 3: *3.7 miles
*
Total so far:* 7.8 miles.

*I will look to get some good distances in the next few days and weekend.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Neo said:


> Thanks. No apologies needed from anyone, I just thought hey , it's supposed to be fun and it was beginning to not be, because of one particular post. But it is a new day, I don't want there to be any friction so if I'm still welcome then will see it through. Thanks again


Reading your posts scared me there for a minute. I'm glad things seem better now. You're welcome to make whatever decision you want, but know that you're always welcome. It's important that we enjoy this contest without worrying about little things like that.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

cinto said:


> Tired is an understatement :0


You did pretty well despite getting that tired lol. I know how that can be.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Today I took the day off, I just moved so I'm organizing everything and also work is nuts today. I only walked .38 mi today according to my app. I plan to run tomorrow though! (Will update with pic later)


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> You did pretty well despite getting that tired lol. I know how that can be.


Thank you. I kinda always just wanted to use that line :lol. But I also didn't have proper sneakers on, I was wearing converse lol, I'm paying the price now.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

cinto said:


> Thank you. I kinda always just wanted to use that line :lol. But I also didn't have proper sneakers on, I was wearing converse lol, I'm paying the price now.


That was a good line :lol

Can't imagine wearing converse for walking/running 5 miles lol. I used to run barefoot (not even wearing anything like Vibram shoes) mainly out of curiosity, and it resulted in a pulled muscle in my foot after weeks of doing that.  Hope your feet heals up quickly by tomorrow.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> That was a good line :lol
> 
> Can't imagine wearing converse for walking/running 5 miles lol. I used to run barefoot (not even wearing anything like Vibram shoes) mainly out of curiosity, and it resulted in a pulled muscle in my foot after weeks of doing that.  Hope your feet heals up quickly by tomorrow.


 Thank you. You reminded me, someone told me they wanted to try that and I was curious about it afterwards. Not really curious anymore. :um

Tarzan is in a _movie_ for a reason. lol


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

*Goal (Team of 5):* 217.48 miles (350 km)
*TOTAL* 
*Team A:* 60.88 miles
*Team B:* 71.96 miles

*Team A*
Sus y, Pogowiff, TheWelshOne, Rains, LUCH0

*Team B*
goldenratio, Neo, cinto, roxslide, LonelyLurker

*10/02*
Team A: 17.77 mi 
Team B: 20.41 mi

*10/03*
Team A: 24.89 mi 
Team B: 25.57 mi

*10/04*
*Team A*
Rains: 6.32
TheWelshOne: 2.5
Pogowiff: 6.2
LUCH0: 3.2
Susy: 0 (sick)
*Total: 18.22 mi*

*Team B (Magnificent Awesome) *
Neo: 9.56
LonelyLurker: 4.87
cinto: 5.07
roxslide: 0.38
goldenratio: 6.1
*Total: 25.98 mi*

Great job, everyone!


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

cinto said:


> Thank you. You reminded me, someone told me they wanted to try that and I was curious about it afterwards. Not really curious anymore. :um
> 
> Tarzan is in a _movie_ for a reason. lol


lol well u should at least try to run on grass (without grass stickers)... grass can actually feel really good to run barefoot on and you can really sprint on grass, like Tarzan! :grin2:


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Neo said:


> Thanks very much for keeping score


You're welcome! I think Susy isn't around today so I'm trying to lighten the load on her. 

Probably will need others to give me a break from keeping score eventually. :wink2:


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

12.26 km / 7.62 mi


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> You're welcome! I think Susy isn't around today so I'm trying to lighten the load on her.
> 
> Probably will need others to give me a break from keeping score eventually. :wink2:


I thank you so much for keeping the sums of each team this days :clap, also thanks all the participants for adding their miles so far :smile2:. Yeah, I wasn't feeling too well (physically), however waked up feeling better and decided to do my walk, sadly the sun started to shine early (errr... excuses lol) anyway, if can complete later on what I missed yesterday I will try to.

Sorry for how big is the pic lol, but it's sized by default by the app and I'm sooooooooooo no editing it a single bit to resize it :blush, maybe next time, but at least now it shows up and not just the link lol, so I'm improving :b


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

2.77 miles today.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

OK, I've made a spreadsheet to track everything. Now that the formulas and everything are in there it'll be easy to keep track.

Anybody who has black boxes in their row and has numbers to provide can post them here and I'll add it.










Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Oct 2: *4.1 miles*
Oct 3: *3.7 miles
*Oct 4:* 6.2 miles *(walked 1.5 mi, ran 4.7 mi) 
Total so far:* 14 miles.

*My next update will likely not be until Monday or Tuesday. I am expecting to dog sit another dog, so my miles this weekend are expected to be high. Hopefully.

Lol, Team B is smoking us. But I see it as a win as long as we reach the goal.

As well, kudos to anyone who contributed in logging the total miles so far.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

2.44 mi today. Sorry I've been slacking a bit!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> OK, I've made a spreadsheet to track everything. Now that the formulas and everything are in there it'll be easy to keep track.


That's magnificent awesome! :O. Thank you! I wish I could give you and @goldenratio some of my Nike stickers as a prize :b



Pogowiff said:


> Lol, Team B is smoking us. But I see it as a win as long as we reach the goal.


Of course, participating is a way to win, however, the good news (for team B) it's that once they reach the goal they are winners, which it could be happening in about 7 days if all goes as it's by now, I'm celebrating already some team's victory, no, I'm not pessimistic I'm very cheerful :laugh:, but hey! no pressure to you Team B, you can take the 14 days. The good thing (maybe?) for you, _pogowiff_, some others SAS members and me, it's that we could make another contest -or something-, all of us could share ideas for a possible next "walking thing" (if there is anyone interested) hahah!! Don't worry people, calm down! We can finish this and hopefully we will have fun doing it, no pressure!! :b

This are my ideas so far:

1. "Free style marathon": Everybody adds their logs doing bike, running, walking, skateboard, swimming, and so on (no, no flying lol unless you have grown wins). There are no teams as such (we all would be one very awesome team :grin2:, collaborating with each other), there is one goal: to reach certain amount of miles and see how fast we can do it -no due date-. This could help some users to lower anxiety about been in a team and/or about having to accomplish an amount of miles per day. 
2. Not so sure if this is a good idea but... here I go... as I have seen there is sort a cool camaraderie between the boys, that inspired me to think about a men vs women contest (possible with same rules as the present contest?), in case of a person with not defined gender/not shared publicly gender/other gender they could join to the team they believe they will fit better or pick one randomly.

Again, if somebody is interested, I think we can do at least one more "walking thing" once this is over, of course! :banana but maybe all the new ideas should be share in a another thread for not getting cluttered this one and difficult to see the logs. We could make the new thread in about 4 days, if people is interested in a new _walking something_ :smile2:


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I walked about 12 miles today. I don't have a screenshot, but I get my new phone tomorrow and I'll set it up to work better than my tablet.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

finallyclosed said:


> I walked about 12 miles today. I don't have a screenshot, but I get my new phone tomorrow and I'll set it up to work better than my tablet.


Damn, you've done better in one day than I did in three.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

TheWelshOne said:


> Damn, you've done better in one day than I did in three.


Key is just to push yourself another mile every couple of days.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Today was difficult trying to track my distance as i was trying new apps :/ and I walked about 1 hour with no evidence to show for it, ugh. But if you take my word for it, 2.5 miles. I will do much more tomorrow.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

finallyclosed said:


> Key is just to push yourself another mile every couple of days.


Are you actually on one of the teams? (I don't see your name listed)


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

TheWelshOne said:


> Are you actually on one of the teams? (I don't see your name listed)


Oh, I was, but I might have quit. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

finallyclosed said:


> Oh, I was, but I might have quit. I'll try again tomorrow.


Ah, you were. 

Frankly I'm struggling with a lot of anxiety around this, so if you didn't mind switching teams, you could take my place on Team A.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

finallyclosed said:


> I walked about 12 miles today. I don't have a screenshot, but I get my new phone tomorrow and I'll set it up to work better than my tablet.


Pick a team: Team A from Adorable :b or Team B from Bolid :wink2:. Then, following the rules, you would have to add to the final goal 5 km (its equal in miles: 3,10) per day for your addition (this only apply to the team you join, the other team remains with the 217,48 mi).

This is the rule:


Sus y said:


> - For each new member added after we started the contest, we could just add 5 km daily (for them) from the moment they join, so that way it's not a problem that teams are not paired.


Welcome to the contest! :smile2: Also, nice new avatar.



Neo said:


> Great ideas. I'd love to do more exercise based challenges


Cool! We have our first participant for the next exercise based challenge :banana (we are two now, lets hope and wait others to join :b) haha!



cinto said:


> Today was difficult trying to track my distance as i was trying new apps :/ and I walked about 1 hour with no evidence to show for it, ugh. But if you take my word for it, 2.5 miles. I will do much more tomorrow.


Sure! It was stated before that logs wouldn't be required and those who could post them would do. Also, same happened to me today (the crashing apps) :crying:, however it wasn't because I try a new app, I have tried so many already, Endomondo, Runtastic, Runkeeper, Nike (old version) Nike (new version) possible another that I don't remember right now. If your phone is not way powerful and it's too busy one of the apps will collapse, specially if you are trying all of them at the same time (in my case Runstastic was the crashing one normally). What I did to pick one was try them for some days in an measured from google area and walk it comparing the results from each app+my normal performance+features.

So this night, I was trying to compensate the missing miles from yesterday, but the app stopped working and I didn't realized it until I had walked already a bit more than 32 minutes :crying:, I tried several times to close it and open it again, but keep crashing, but I may not estimate how much I did because I was rather slow this time. Here is, I know it's little for adding but I won't waste it after all I walked for it. :crying:









Fine, next time I edit the huge pic lol


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Pick a team: Team A from Adorable :b or Team B from Bolid :wink2:. Then, following the rules, you would have to add to the final goal 5 km (its equal in miles: 3,10) per day for your addition (this only apply to the team you join, the other team remains with the 217,48 mi).
> 
> This is the rule:
> 
> ...


Well, I got a request for team A, and you say it is adorable, so I would be stupid not to pick team A. ;P


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

sorry, i was without internet for the past 2 days. I walked 4.7 miles on tuesday and 3.2 miles yesterday. i don't know if youll factor these in or not


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

also, my dogs would like to thank you guys for this incentive to take them out more often.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

finallyclosed said:


> Well, I got a request for team A, and you say it is adorable, so I would be stupid not to pick team A. ;P


Isn't it adorable! :b Again, welcome. Lets wait for @LonelyLurker to add your today's log (we cannot waste those 12 miles).


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> I thank you so much for keeping the sums of each team this days :clap


It's a pleasure! Kinda fun to do too, since I like math.



Sus y said:


> Yeah, I wasn't feeling too well (physically), however waked up feeling better and decided to do my walk, sadly the sun started to shine early (errr... excuses lol) anyway, if can complete later on what I missed yesterday I will try to.


Glad you're feeling better. Don't exercise so hard you have a relapse (get sick again), but do whatever you're able to get away with without getting sick again. :yes



Sus y said:


> Sorry for how big is the pic lol, but it's sized by default by the app and I'm sooooooooooo no editing it a single bit to resize it :blush, maybe next time, but at least now it shows up and not just the link lol, so I'm improving :b


Getting there. A journey begins with one step at a time lol.



LonelyLurker said:


> OK, I've made a spreadsheet to track everything. Now that the formulas and everything are in there it'll be easy to keep track.
> 
> Anybody who has black boxes in their row and has numbers to provide can post them here and I'll add it.


Great idea, looks very nice! Hope you can fit all future dates into your posts as the spreadsheet stretches horizontally. Probably will just have to attach snapshots as a thumbnail later on.

It might be useful to include the total miles needed to win.



Pogowiff said:


> Lol, Team B is smoking us. But I see it as a win as long as we reach the goal.


That's a great attitude! Also... winning isn't everything. It's about having fun too. 



roxslide said:


> 2.44 mi today. Sorry I've been slacking a bit!


Every little bit counts! Really liked your 0.38 mi yesterday lol.



Sus y said:


> I wish I could give you and @goldenratio some of my Nike stickers as a prize :b


Well, you CAN! What are those "stickers" on your screenshots? :grin2:

By the way, great ideas for another challenge! I was actually THINKING the same thing today *before* reading your post. I know I'd be very interested in doing another one after this contest is done. What would everyone here do without an exercise challenge/contest initiator like you?

Well, I must say this... I'm proud of all you guys/gals for making this contest as much fun as it has been. Let's keep the ball rolling.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Isn't it adorable! :b Again, welcome. Lets wait for @*LonelyLurker* to add your today's log (we cannot waste those 12 miles).


It helps when you have nice scenery (a forest) to walk through. You forget that you're exercising and just get lost in the moment.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

LUCH0 said:


> sorry, i was without internet for the past 2 days. I walked 4.7 miles on tuesday and 3.2 miles yesterday. i don't know if youll factor these in or not


I said initially that as life can get complicated is ok to post belated logs, so I don't think that would be a problem.

Team's updates:

*Team A (The Adorable lol kidding)*
Susy
@Pogowiff 
@Rains 
@LUCH0
@finallyclosed for TheWelshOne. I want to thanks @TheWelshOne for their participation :clap. The doors remains open. :yes

*Team B (Magnificent Awesome)*
@goldenratio 
@Neo 
@cinto 
@roxslide 
@LonelyLurker

*Main goal remains the same for each team: 217.48.*



LUCH0 said:


> also, my dogs would like to thank you guys for this incentive to take them out more often.


I'm proud of you :b


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> So this night, I was trying to compensate the missing miles from yesterday[...] Here is, I know it's little for adding but I won't waste it after all I walked for it. :crying:


I updated 10/04 with your 0.79 miles.



finallyclosed said:


> Well, I got a request for team A, and you say it is adorable, so I would be stupid not to pick team A. ;P


Great pick, at least it helps to balance Team A with the advantages that Team B already has. :grin2:



LUCH0 said:


> sorry, i was without internet for the past 2 days. I walked 4.7 miles on tuesday and 3.2 miles yesterday. i don't know if youll factor these in or not


I updated the last two score sheets I posted. Now it accurately reflects all progress up to 10/05.

-----

To Susy and LonelyLurker:

Past this point, should I continue to create the score sheets or let LonelyLurker take care of everything?


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

*Goal (Team of 5):* 217.48 miles (350 km)
*TOTAL* 
*Team A:* 91.74 miles 
*Team B:* 96.33 miles

*Team A*
Sus y, Pogowiff, finallyclosed (replaced TheWelshOne), Rains, LUCH0

*Team B*
goldenratio, Neo, cinto, roxslide, LonelyLurker

*10/02*
Team A: 17.77 mi 
Team B: 20.41 mi

*10/03*
Team A: 24.89 mi 
Team B: 25.57 mi

*10/04*
Team A: 18.22 mi 
Team B: 25.98 mi

*10/05*
*Team A (The Adorable)*
Rains: 7.62
Sus y: 5.64
finallyclosed: 12
LUCH0: 3.1
Pogowiff: 2.5
*Total: 30.86 mi*

*Team B (Magnificent Awesome) *
Neo: 8.06
LonelyLurker: 2.77
roxslide: 2.44
cinto: 2.5
goldenratio: 8.6
*Total: 24.37 mi*

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> Great pick, at least it helps to balance Team A with the advantages that Team B already has. :grin2:


Don't tell them those things!!! Shhhhh!! We don't want to scared them away (I'm joking!), we aren't doing so bad, Team B is wining but... we... we... we... try hard! lol*



goldenratio said:


> To Susy and LonelyLurker:
> 
> Past this point, should I continue to create the score sheets or let LonelyLurker take care of everything?


You too can decide, I'm fine with your decision as long as it's used wisely (which means adding more to my team, lol kidding). :smile2:

Also you are adding so much miles today for your team!! Well done! :high5


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> You too can decide, I'm fine with your decision as long as it's used wisely (which means adding more to my team, lol kidding). :smile2:


Not gonna happen in 100,000,000,000,000,000 years! :lol



> Also you are adding so much miles today for your team!! Well done! :high5:


Thanks -- and well done on your miles too.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Also, same happened to me today (the crashing apps) :crying:, however it wasn't because I try a new app, I have tried so many already, Endomondo, Runtastic, Runkeeper, Nike (old version) Nike (new version) possible another that I don't remember right now. If your phone is not way powerful and it's too busy one of the apps will collapse, specially if you are trying all of them at the same time (in my case Runstastic was the crashing one normally). What I did to pick one was try them for some days in an measured from google area and walk it comparing the results from each app+my normal performance+features.


I want to comment on this. Smartphones use what's called RAM (random access memory) and each program/app requires a certain amount of RAM to work. The more apps you have running in the background, the more RAM is used.

If too many apps are open and the phone's maximum RAM is reached, the phone will "kill" apps to free up RAM.

My suggestion: don't keep too many apps running in the background. Close the others you aren't using and keep open only the ones you're testing. If you're using Android, you can also try an app called Greenify to keep some apps' behavior under control.

I'm using a pedometer app called Pacer. I haven't updated my iPhone's OS (don't want to lose the jailbreak), so I'm stuck with Pacer :lol. The other pedometer apps require newer iOS versions. But you could try that one too, if you want.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

10.04 km / 6.24 mi

I may take a break tomorrow.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Sus y said:


> That's magnificent awesome! :O. Thank you! I wish I could give you and @goldenratio some of my Nike stickers as a prize :b


You're welcome, can't expect you to make all the effort now can we? 



roxslide said:


> 2.44 mi today. Sorry I've been slacking a bit!


No need for apologies, keep it up.



Pogowiff said:


> My next update will likely not be until Monday or Tuesday. I am expecting to dog sit another dog, so my miles this weekend are expected to be high. Hopefully.


Or...

You could just take a well deserved rest. :laugh:

Only joking, keep it up.



Neo said:


> Excellent stuff


No problem.



cinto said:


> Today was difficult trying to track my distance as i was trying new apps :/ and I walked about 1 hour with no evidence to show for it, ugh. But if you take my word for it, 2.5 miles. I will do much more tomorrow.


We trust you. :smile2:



TheWelshOne said:


> Ah, you were.
> 
> Frankly I'm struggling with a lot of anxiety around this, so if you didn't mind switching teams, you could take my place on Team A.


Even if you don't want to post distances I'm sure everyone would still join me in encouraging you to continue privately and post any messages should the feeling take you.



LUCH0 said:


> also, my dogs would like to thank you guys for this incentive to take them out more often.


Tell them we love them dearly...paws. :laugh:



goldenratio said:


> Great idea, looks very nice! Hope you can fit all future dates into your posts as the spreadsheet stretches horizontally. Probably will just have to attach snapshots as a thumbnail later on.
> 
> It might be useful to include the total miles needed to win.


I've already got all of the columns in there, I just hide the ones that haven't been used yet so you can see the grand totals. I've added the countdown as per your recommendation.



goldenratio said:


> Past this point, should I continue to create the score sheets or let LonelyLurker take care of everything?


If you wanted you could just quote the bits where people gave there miles so it's in one post for me to update the spreadsheet. If not you could leave it and just correct me if I make any errors.



Rains said:


> 10.04 km / 6.24 mi
> 
> *I may take a break tomorrow.*


Yeeeeeees, that sounds like a greeeeeeat idea.:laugh:

As per usual if you have any black boxes in your row or I've made any errors (the time differences can sometimes make it difficult to know which day I should be filling in) let me know and I'll update.

I'll add my miles for today when I've finished them.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


>


The 0.79 miles are from yesterday too. During October 04 I did nothing! nothing!! :crying: lol, however that's irrelevant as it doesn't alter the results, therefore it doesn't need to be fixed, but wanted to clarify it anyway. :laugh:

Again thank you and thanks everyone participating. Lets keep working


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

LonelyLurker said:


> Yeeeeeees, that sounds like a greeeeeeat idea.:laugh:


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Sus y said:


> The 0.79 miles are from yesterday too. During October 04 I did nothing! nothing!! :crying: lol, however that's irrelevant as it doesn't alter the results, therefore it doesn't need to be fixed, but wanted to clarify it anyway. :laugh:
> 
> Again thank you and thanks everyone participating. Lets keep working


You clearly don't understand how my mind works, I've already changed it.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Rains said:


> *I may take a break tomorrow.*


Rains, I've never seen a better idea in my entire life. Have fun! :grin2:



LonelyLurker said:


> Yeeeeeees, that sounds like a greeeeeeat idea.:laugh:


I agree, let's throw a big celebration in here! :boogie



LonelyLurker said:


> I've already got all of the columns in there, I just hide the ones that haven't been used yet so you can see the grand totals. I've added the countdown as per your recommendation.


Yep, I know how columns can be hidden in Excel. However, I miscommunicated. I meant the target mileage, not miles until target. The spreadsheet looks a bit clunky the way it is now (just imo), taking focus away from the center. I suggest that two rows directly above where it shows 'Grand Total', you just put 217.48 and we'll intuitively know that's the target mileage. No need for "miles until target" calculations since it's easy enough to figure out with a glance (the difference isn't that big) 



LonelyLurker said:


> If you wanted you could just quote the bits where people gave there miles so it's in one post for me to update the spreadsheet. If not you could leave it and just correct me if I make any errors.


Some of the images are pretty big. I'll just keep putting down the miles on the score sheets (for *early* access to information) and you can input those values (instead of searching for others' posts). The spreadsheet can calculate everything automatically to ensure I got the totals correct. I think we're doing great the way it is now.



Sus y said:


> The 0.79 miles are from yesterday too. *During October 04 I did nothing! nothing!!* :crying: lol, however that's irrelevant as it doesn't alter the results, therefore it doesn't need to be fixed, but wanted to clarify it anyway. :laugh:
> 
> Again thank you and thanks everyone participating. Lets keep working


LOL it looks like you convinced LonelyLurker to move the 0.79 to your total from yesterday, so I guess I'll do that too. Later, not now tho.



Neo said:


> Me too. I'm going to a bar tonight - no long distances to be had.


Well, have fun. You've done well and need a little break. Rains *and* finallyclosed, I'm watching you. Now, where are those two gifs LonelyLurker left earlier? Ah, found them!


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Neo said:


> Me too. I'm going to a bar tonight - no long distances to be had.


You've earned it. :smile2:



goldenratio said:


> Yep, I know how columns can be hidden in Excel. However, I miscommunicated. I meant the target mileage, not miles until target. The spreadsheet looks a bit clunky the way it is now (just imo), taking focus away from the center. I suggest that two rows directly above where it shows 'Grand Total', you just put 217.48 and we'll intuitively know that's the target mileage. No need for "miles until target" calculations since it's easy enough to figure out with a glance (the difference isn't that big)


I just had a look at it but I think I prefer how it is, less room for misunderstanding and no need for mental arithmetic. Appreciate the feedback though and if others prefer it another way I'm not emotionally attached to it. 



goldenratio said:


> Some of the images are pretty big. I'll just keep putting down the miles on the score sheets (for *early* access to information) and you can input those values (instead of searching for others' posts). The spreadsheet can calculate everything automatically to ensure I got the totals correct. I think we're doing great the way it is now.


Sounds like a plan. :smile2:


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

OK, today's miles are in the bag, I logged 11.63 miles.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> You clearly don't understand how my mind works, I've already changed it.


Not yet, my mind reading scan isn't working still, I may fix it eventually and once that happens I'll work in creating another machine, one to change thoughts (something* less complex than media), anyway my plan is to dominate the world. :yes lol


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Sus y said:


> Not yet, my mind reading scan isn't working still, I may fix it eventually and once that happens I'll work in creating another machine, one to change thoughts (sometimes less complex than media), anyway my plan is to dominate the world. :yes lol


sooo, 3 miles? :laugh:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> sooo, 3 miles? :laugh:


For me? :O Are you giving away miles? I hope so, it would mean it's my lucky day and that one of my imaginary machines is starting to work lol. I haven't done any yet :frown2: I'll try to move my as$ out of the house... maybe I do half of 3 :serious:.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

anything for the team


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Having a hard time finding time to run/walk between working, unpacking and studying today so my mileage is from walking around while working and also speed walking through my lunch break. 2.21 mi


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> I just had a look at it but I think I prefer how it is, less room for misunderstanding and no need for mental arithmetic. Appreciate the feedback though and if others prefer it another way I'm not emotionally attached to it.


You're welcome. It was just imo and a suggestion. Either way is cool with me. 



LonelyLurker said:


> OK, today's miles are in the bag, I logged 11.63 miles.


You did really well today!



Sus y said:


> Not yet, my mind reading scan isn't working still, I may fix it eventually and once that happens I'll work in creating another machine, one to change thoughts (something* less complex than media), anyway my plan is to dominate the world. :yes lol


Before you go on to dominate the world, you will need to make ur phone work properly :b. Did u see my earlier post about smartphones and RAM?



cinto said:


> anything for the team


Great job, cinto! :high5


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

roxslide said:


> Having a hard time finding time to run/walk between working, unpacking and studying today so my mileage is from walking around while working and also speed walking through my lunch break. 2.21 mi


That's OK. Just do what you can. Every little bit counts and is appreciated. :smile2:


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

*Goal (Team of 5):* 217.48 miles (350 km)
*TOTAL* 
*Team A:* 121.39 miles 
*Team B:* 137.91 miles

*Team A*
Sus y, Pogowiff, finallyclosed, Rains, LUCH0

*Team B*
goldenratio, Neo, cinto, roxslide, LonelyLurker

*10/02*
Team A: 17.77 mi 
Team B: 20.41 mi

*10/03*
Team A: 24.89 mi 
Team B: 25.57 mi

*10/04*
Team A: 18.22 mi 
Team B: 25.98 mi

*10/05*
Team A: 30.86 mi
Team B: 24.37 mi

*10/06*
*Team A (The Adorable)*
Rains: 6.24
Sus y: 4.51
LUCH0: 3.9
finallyclosed: 10
Pogowiff: 5
*Total: 29.65 mi*

*Team B (Magnificent Awesome) *
Neo: 7.12
LonelyLurker: 11.63
cinto: 8.02
roxslide: 2.21
goldenratio: 12.6
*Total: 41.58 mi*


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

@goldenratio, you are right, my phone kept crashing today, walked 4.51 mi but it shows up only 4.31 because the other logs were lost, oh well... anyway my plan is that once I dominate the world someone will fix my phone for free lol.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

cinto said:


> anything for the team


Great stuff.



roxslide said:


> Having a hard time finding time to run/walk between working, unpacking and studying today so my mileage is from walking around while working and also speed walking through my lunch break. 2.21 mi


Every little helps, as you can see from my row some days are more active than others.



goldenratio said:


> That's OK. Just do what you can. Every little bit counts and is appreciated. :smile2:


You aaaalmost stole my response. 

Well done on the distance BTW.



Sus y said:


> @goldenratio, you are right, my phone kept crashing today, walked 4.51 mi but it shows up only 4.31 because the other logs were lost, oh well... anyway my plan is that once I dominate the world someone will fix my phone for free lol.


We trust you so it's 4.51 miles.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> We trust you so it's 4.51 miles.


:clap


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm going to try a new app, which I'll try to run as a second tracker app. Its name is Charity Miles. Seems like they fill your phone with ads but donate a portion of money to a charity cause with your added miles. I won't give a review about it, if anyone is curious go to the app store and check it.


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

got in 3.1miles yesterday and 3.9miles today. hoping to step my game up next week, also going to try and figure out a way to virtually log my distance. my phones screen is f***ed up since my dog used it as a chew toy (basically cant see anything and its unresponsive, but the phone works) and i havnt credited my line in a while because of that, but i downloaded a program that lets me see my phones screen on my pc. now i just need to download one of those apps, and run it using my pc.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Sus y said:


> I'm going to try a new app, which I'll try to run as a second tracker app. Its name is Charity Miles. Seems like they fill your phone with ads but donate a portion of money to a charity cause with your added miles. I won't give a review about it, if anyone is curious go to the app store and check it.


You're a good person.



LUCH0 said:


> got in 3.1miles yesterday and 3.9miles today. hoping to step my game up next week, also going to try and figure out a way to virtually log my distance. my phones screen is f***ed up since my dog used it as a chew toy (basically cant see anything and its unresponsive, but the phone works) and i havnt credited my line in a while because of that, but i downloaded a program that lets me see my phones screen on my pc. now i just need to download one of those apps, and run it using my pc.


Added, thanks and keep it up.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> my plan is that once I dominate the world someone will fix my phone for free lol.


Fantastic job on resizing the image. Did you, by chance, notice that the route you walked is shaped like the Nike checkmark?

Also, did you notice that your team is now called The Adorable in the score sheet? :lol



LonelyLurker said:


> You aaaalmost stole my response.


You wouldn't be my first victim. I happen to have impossible luck for precognition. 



LonelyLurker said:


> Well done on the distance BTW.


Muchas gracias, amigo. :grin2:

Forgot to add... I was planning on doing only 11 miles, but @finallyclosed who joined Team A with a big 12 miles gave me motivation to go past 12 miles.



LonelyLurker said:


> We trust you so it's 4.51 miles.


Whoa whoa, hold your horses. I bear to differ. Who uses > more than anyone here in this thread? Should we *really* trust her, especially with her world domination goals? (just kidding Susy)


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

goldenratio said:


> Whoa whoa, hold your horses. I bear to differ. Who uses > more than anyone here in this thread? Should we *really* trust her, especially with her world domination goals? (just kidding Susy)


Surely we need to get our future leader on our side. :laugh:


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> Surely we need to get our future leader on our side. :laugh:


Point taken!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I have to post a new walking victory, better than 11 miles. I could finally do a very dangerous, sharpie, short pony tail with the help of many hair pins. I feel I success in life.



goldenratio said:


> Fantastic job on resizing the image. Did you, by chance, notice that the route you walked is shaped like the Nike checkmark?


No :O, you are a detailed person! Now that you mention it, I think it's time to ask Nike to sponsor me. :b



goldenratio said:


> Also, did you notice that your team is now called The Adorable in the score sheet? :lol


Lol, yes, we are so, aren't we? 0 This was me while reading your comment (no make-up on) lol











goldenratio said:


> Forgot to add... I was planning on doing only 11 miles, but @finallyclosed who joined Team A with a big 12 miles gave me motivation to go past 12 miles.


I need @finallyclosed to add 15 miles in a row to get that much inspired. No pressure, FC, no pressure. :b



goldenratio said:


> Whoa whoa, hold your horses. I bear to differ. Who uses > more than anyone here in this thread? Should we *really* trust her, especially with her world domination goals? (just kidding Susy)


Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! > but @LonelyLurker is way wise, so lets listen to them. :b

Happy weekend you all!!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sus y said:


> I need @*finallyclosed* to add 15 miles in a row to get that much inspired. No pressure, FC, no pressure. :b


I did another 10 miles yesterday. Almost twice around the public hiking trail. Would have gone the whole way but it got dark and bears are scarier at night. Still setting up my phone but I'll try to get a screenshot today.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Saturday morning power walking, half marathon, would have been about 15 mins faster but I did some shopping.




























Have a good weekend guys, I probably won't be leaving the house tomorrow so you get a break.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Neo said:


> I managed to walk a fair amount yesterday - I even walked to the bar :lol Alas, I fell asleep with the tracker still running - hence the 12 hour time period. 6.07 miles


Added.

If you have double vision does that count as double the distance?

Truly one of life's greatest mysteries. :laugh:


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Lol, yes, we are so, aren't we? 0 This was me while reading your comment (no make-up on) lol


:lol A first glance at that cat and I wondered if it was even real. Looks kinda doll-ish (like one of those plush stuffed toys).

Like this:










I think I just lost some manliness for posting that (how embarrassing) so I'm going to get out of this topic... right away! LOL



finallyclosed said:


> I did another 10 miles yesterday. Almost twice around the public hiking trail. Would have gone the whole way but it got dark and bears are scarier at night. Still setting up my phone but I'll try to get a screenshot today.


Bears are your friend. Go on, nothing to fear in the woods at night. Go on, my friend.



LonelyLurker said:


> Have a good weekend guys, I probably won't be leaving the house tomorrow so you get a break.


Really nice job on your progress today and yesterday. Wow you beat my record from yesterday. If I was actually "in shape" (for myself, at least) and able to run without worrying about getting leg cramps, I'd do far more than I'm doing now. Up until this Monday, I hadn't done regular exercising in nearly a year. Probably did focused workouts only once every 3-4 months.

Again, thanks to Susy for setting up this contest, which gave me motivation to do focused workouts once again.



Neo said:


> I managed to walk a fair amount yesterday - I even walked to the bar :lol Alas, I fell asleep with the tracker still running - hence the 12 hour time period. 6.07 miles


Congrats, and nice job! I think I'm going to take it easy today. My feet are hurting from all that walking yesterday lol.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

5.38 mi. I just wanted to thank @Sus y for making this challenge, the incentive to go outside and walk/run really has improved my mood this week and helped me deal with a lot of crazy stuff that's happened the past few days at work and home.

Also you guys who clock 10~ miles do you guys walk to work and everywhere? What is your secret? Dang I wish I had your stamina...!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

roxslide said:


> Also you guys who clock 10~ miles do you guys walk to work and everywhere? What is your secret? Dang I wish I had your stamina...!


 @roxslide, it helps to have somewhere with beautiful scenery where you can walk and get lost in your thoughts for hours. Make a game out of counting laps, etc. That'll take you much further than a treadmill or neighborhood walk.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

@roxslide

and here's @finallyclosed's secret... get a bear to chase after you for 10 miles! :b


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> @*roxslide*
> 
> and here's @*finallyclosed* 's secret... get a bear to chase after you for 10 miles! :b


Exactly. Gotta hack your brain's reward system.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

finallyclosed said:


> Exactly. Gotta hack your brain's reward system.


Superb conclusion. That is the correct answer. :grin2:


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

*Goal (Team of 5):* 217.48 miles (350 km)
*TOTAL* 
*Team A:* 144.5 miles 
*Team B:* 172.73 miles

*Team A*
Sus y, Pogowiff, finallyclosed, Rains, LUCH0

*Team B*
goldenratio, Neo, cinto, roxslide, LonelyLurker

*10/02*
Team A: 17.77 mi 
Team B: 20.41 mi

*10/03*
Team A: 24.89 mi 
Team B: 25.57 mi

*10/04*
Team A: 18.22 mi 
Team B: 25.98 mi

*10/05*
Team A: 30.86 mi 
Team B: 24.37 mi

*10/06*
Team A: 29.65 mi 
Team B: 41.58 mi

*10/07*
*Team A (The Adorable)*
finallyclosed: 8.78
Sus y: 4.44
Rains: 3.19
LUCH0: 4
Pogowiff: 2.7
*Total: 23.11*

*Team B (Magnificent Awesome) *
LonelyLurker: 13.81
Neo: 6.07
cinto: 5.16
roxslide: 5.38
goldenratio: 4.4
*Total: 34.82 mi*


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

finallyclosed said:


> I did another 10 miles yesterday. Almost twice around the public hiking trail. Would have gone the whole way but it got dark and bears are scarier at night. Still setting up my phone but I'll try to get a screenshot today.


I'm sure they are scary during the day too lol. Great job anyway! :yes You are inspiring me to do 0.0001 mi more a day until I do 12 mi, well that's something. :b



Neo said:


> I even walked to the bar :lol Alas, I fell asleep with the tracker still running - hence the 12 hour time period. 6.07 miles


Glad you had fun doing all those things at the same time, going to the bar/walking/sleep walking :b, lol joking. You re doing a great job!!



LonelyLurker said:


> If you have double vision does that count as double the distance?


I had double vision and some hallucinations while walking that count as 5 times my miles. >



goldenratio said:


> I think I just lost some manliness for posting that (how embarrassing) so I'm going to get out of this topic... right away! LOL


:lol



roxslide said:


> 5.38 mi. I just wanted to thank @Sus y for making this challenge, the incentive to go outside and walk/run really has improved my mood this week and helped me deal with a lot of crazy stuff that's happened the past few days at work and home.


Thanks to you for participating in this activity, which I'm glad is helping you, and get ready for the new _walking thing_ that will start once this contest is over, I'm hoping you participate in the next one. :smile2:



goldenratio said:


> @roxslide, it helps to have somewhere with beautiful scenery where you can walk and get lost in your thoughts for hours. Make a game out of counting laps, etc. That'll take you much further than a treadmill or neighborhood walk.


Yeah, the treadmill is boring! I wish I had a chance to walk in a better place, the road produce a too high impact :frown2:



goldenratio said:


> @roxslide
> 
> and here's @finallyclosed's secret... get a bear to chase after you for 10 miles! :b


hahaha!! That made me laugh so much!!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

This view helps, ngl.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

@finallyclosed beautiful picture, thanks for sharing it.

I found this idea funny while I was doing the "art" lol, please don't be offended (anyone reading this*), it's just a joke.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> I had double vision and some hallucinations while walking that count as 5 times my miles. >


More like 0.5 times your miles :b



Sus y said:


> Yeah, the treadmill is boring! I wish I had a chance to walk in a better place, the road produce a too high impact :frown2:


Agreed. Treadmills are booooooring. It's not always easy to find somewhere nice to walk. Normally I walk/run on grass (that has soft ground under it) instead of roads, when given the chance. Softer impact that way.



> hahaha!! That made me laugh so much!!


Yeah, I laughed when the thought occurred too! I bet he also carries around one of those just in case of bears:










This is @finallyclosed being chased by a bear:










Obviously, bears have a taste for haxxors.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> More like 0.5 times your miles :b
> 
> Agreed. Treadmills are booooooring. It's not always easy to find somewhere nice to walk. Normally I walk/run on grass (that has soft ground under it) instead of roads, when given the chance. Softer impact that way.
> 
> ...


You're never supposed to run from a bear unless there is someone slower with you. Wanna join me?


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

finallyclosed said:


> You're never supposed to run from a bear unless there is someone slower with you. Wanna join me?


OK. I'll bring my jet pack backpack. Wanna bet who's gonna be bear food?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> OK. I'll bring my jet pack backpack. Wanna bet who's gonna be bear food?


That sounds like a fun adventure, I'll like to join to you two but I wonder what could I do... :um if I pretend to be a polar bear would I be safe? how about a panda? I know I have had a panda look after weird parties, so that won't be difficult to fake.

I wonder if we could make a picnic... I mean, me and my bear gang lol. >


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> Obviously, bears have a taste for haxxors.


Not sure if it's what you were going for, but it's a pretty big insult to be called that. :serious:


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> That sounds like a fun adventure, I'll like to join to you two but I wonder what could I do... :um if I pretend to be a polar bear would I be safe? how about a panda? I know I have had a panda look after weird parties, so that won't be difficult to fake.
> 
> I wonder if we could make a picnic... I mean, me and my bear gang lol. >


I think you're safe any way you choose. Bears don't attack their cousins... right? :grin2:

I think I've joked enough about bears for now. 



finallyclosed said:


> Not sure if it's what you were going for, but it's a pretty big insult to be called that. :serious:


I thought it was just a cool word. Didn't know it had negative connotations...


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Saturday the 7th: 5.14 km / 3.19 mi
Sunday the 8th: 8.95 km / 5.56 mi


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> I think you're safe any way you choose. Bears don't attack their cousins... right? :grin2:
> 
> I think I've joked enough about bears for now.
> 
> I thought it was just a cool word. Didn't know it had negative connotations...


No problem, that's what I figured. We used to use it to make fun of people who would use nothing but l337 speak and aim bots in games and think they were badasses for it. I believe it has become somewhat cool now. I guess the haxors won. :O Anyway, real hackers (the kind that write awesome code) don't use l337 speak. This is a law of nature. Or cyberspace. Something like that lol.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sorry for getting off topic. I think I am going to take the day off hiking today so that nobody sees my sunburned face. On the weekend I run into quite a few people on the trail I've been using. I only stick with it because of all the nice butts I get to check out along the way.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

finallyclosed said:


> No problem, that's what I figured. We used to use it to make fun of people who would use nothing but l337 speak and aim bots in games and think they were badasses for it. I believe it has become somewhat cool now. I guess the haxors won. :O Anyway, real hackers (the kind that write awesome code) don't use l337 speak. This is a law of nature. Or cyberspace. Something like that lol.


I was viewing the word 'haxxor' from a cyberpunk sense, such as your avatar, which to me seemed a cool thing to say. 



finallyclosed said:


> Sorry for getting off topic. I think I am going to take the day off hiking today so that nobody sees my sunburned face. On the weekend I run into quite a few people on the trail I've been using. I only stick with it because of all the nice butts I get to check out along the way.


I have sunburn all over my face, arms, and legs too. Haven't been sunburnt in years... all blame thanks goes to Susy. >


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> I have sunburn all over my face, arms, and legs too. Haven't been sunburnt in years... all blame thanks goes to Susy. >


Thank you! >, but I won't credit this, I'll credit it to the lack of sunblock in your skin. :b

That's why I walk only from 6:00 pm to 8:00 am (if wake up early, between 5 am to 7:30 am or between 7 pm to 11:30 pm -from 12 to 3 am I wouldn't because it can be dangerous. :tiptoe-), outside of those hours I would overheat like a machine in fire . If wanted to stay after 7:30ish am I would have to use a sunblock and I would have to stop at least at 8:30 am because it would be just too unbearable at least for me, from February to August even at 6 pm is sunny until 6:30 pm, so I would have to use sunblock. The weather here it's very alike or even worst than Miami in summer, except for it's not as rainy and that the sun hides at 6:30 pm at top.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Oh! and that remains me I should walk at least the half of the half of what I should. 
I'm feeling lazy


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

6.07 mi. I was actually going for 7-8 mi but I guess it didn't work out as planned.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks, Sus y for starting this and to everyone else as well.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

cinto said:


> Thanks, Sus y for starting this and to everyone else as well.


Thanks to you! And here it's the new thread for a new possible activity, if you are interested (it doesn't have to start right away this contest has ended, it can start once the majority is ready, we can take a break) or not doing other lol.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...oring-ideas-seeking-for-participants-2091369/


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Thank you! >, but I won't credit this, *I'll credit it to the lack of sunblock in your skin.* :b


This reminds me, I need to eat more tomatoes. Lycopene in tomatoes, from what I've read, acts as a very efficient natural sunscreen. 



> That's why I walk only from 6:00 pm to 8:00 am (if wake up early, between 5 am to 7:30 am or between 7 pm to 11:30 pm -from 12 to 3 am I wouldn't because it can be dangerous. :tiptoe-), outside of those hours I would overheat like a machine in fire . If wanted to stay after 7:30ish am I would have to use a sunblock and I would have to stop at least at 8:30 am because it would be just too unbearable at least for me, from February to August even at 6 pm is sunny until 6:30 pm, so I would have to use sunblock. The weather here it's very alike or even worst than Miami in summer, except for it's not as rainy and that the sun hides at 6:30 pm at top.


The weather sounds *really* hot where you are. And time ranges for comfortable walking is limited. Nonetheless, you're doing superb despite those hurdles.



roxslide said:


> 6.07 mi. I was actually going for 7-8 mi but I guess it didn't work out as planned.


That happens. You did great.



cinto said:


> Thanks, Sus y for starting this and to everyone else as well.


Well done too.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Forgot to unpause app earlier in the day (lost a little distance, but that's OK). Tired all day, so did only 2 miles.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

*Goal (Team of 5):* 217.48 miles (350 km)
*TOTAL* 
*Team A:* 164.43 miles 
*Team B:* 186.91 miles

*Team A*
Sus y, Pogowiff, finallyclosed, Rains, LUCH0

*Team B*
goldenratio, Neo, cinto, roxslide, LonelyLurker

*10/02*
Team A: 17.77 mi 
Team B: 20.41 mi

*10/03*
Team A: 24.89 mi 
Team B: 25.57 mi

*10/04*
Team A: 18.22 mi 
Team B: 25.98 mi

*10/05*
Team A: 30.86 mi 
Team B: 24.37 mi

*10/06*
Team A: 29.65 mi 
Team B: 41.58 mi

*10/07*
Team A: 23.11 mi 
Team B: 34.82 mi

*10/08*
*Team A (The Adorable)*
Rains: 5.56 
Sus y: 4.17 
LUCH0: 2.5 
Pogowiff: 7.7
*Total: 19.93 mi*

*Team B (Magnificent Awesome) *
roxslide: 6.07
cinto: 4.19
goldenratio: 2
Neo: 1.92
LonelyLurker: 0
*Total: 14.18 mi*


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> This reminds me, I need to eat more tomatoes. Lycopene in tomatoes, from what I've read, acts as a very efficient natural sunscreen.


I eat lots of tomatoes, I :heart tomato and still I sunburn, maybe it works despite, maybe I would be more sunburn :O. If you know of other food that helps with this let me know .



goldenratio said:


> The weather sounds *really* hot where you are. And time ranges for comfortable walking is limited.


Yeah, it can be an issue, because sometimes I feel I have lots of energy at 3 pm but I wouldn't do by any chance. The only people who train at weird hours normally are pro bikers because they are mostly covered and are and are ok with stressing the body with all kind of environmental situations for the sake of their performance also because the longish distances they have to cover, so they need many hours to achieve their goals and they cannot train at nigh because they can get hurt by a car.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

This are my Sunday's logs.

First 3.13 miles.









Second 1.04 miles. I'm adding a comparative with NRC / Runkeeper / Charity miles. There is a small difference between them that correspond to which apps I opened first and which apps I closed first while I was still walking, I guess I can be kind of impatient sometimes (I call it mild anxiety lol).


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> I eat lots of tomatoes, I :heart tomato and still I sunburn, maybe it works despite, maybe I would be more sunburn :O. If you know of other food that helps with this let me know .


I never really looked into it much before, so I just did now. Looks like I was wrong about tomatoes being *very* efficent as a natural sunscreen. Here's what I learned: for the tomatoes to have maximum effect as a natural sunscreen, they have to be *cooked* as tomato paste then eaten along with something fatty, such as vegetable oil. Fat is helpful for absorbing nutrients (and toxins too lol). Still, tomatoes only offer about 2-3 SPF, which isn't particularly impressive. Most of us don't put on sunscreen when we go outside for short periods of times (such as to the store, etc), so the little bit of extra sunscreen from eating cooked tomato paste (with something fatty) helps over time to reduce burning. That's about it. 

I edited out my joke, btw.  When I'm really tired, my jokes turn out a little lame.



> Yeah, it can be an issue, because sometimes I feel I have lots of energy at 3 pm but I wouldn't do by any chance. The only people who train at weird hours normally are pro bikers because they are mostly covered and are and are ok with stressing the body with all kind of environmental situations for the sake of their performance also because the longish distances they have to cover, so they need many hours to achieve their goals and they cannot train at nigh because they can get hurt by a car.


Understood. High temperatures can cause heat exhaustion and heat stroke, so you have to be careful. I used to exercise in really hot weather for 3-4 hours at a time, so I understand what it's like for those pro bikers.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> This are my Sunday's logs.
> 
> First 3.13 miles.
> 
> Second 1.04 miles. I'm adding a comparative with NRC / Runkeeper / Charity miles. There is a small difference between them that correspond to which apps I opened first and which apps I closed first while I was still walking, I guess I can be kind of impatient sometimes (I call it mild anxiety lol).


Great job! I will add it to the score sheet now.

Nice artwork, btw


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Lol, I found the joke funny, but as you deleted it I did it too, so the post match :b @goldenratio.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Well, that was smart of you and it's much appreciated!


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

finallyclosed said:


> Sorry for getting off topic. I think I am going to take the day off hiking today so that nobody sees my sunburned face. On the weekend I run into quite a few people on the trail I've been using. *I only stick with it because of all the nice butts I get to check out along the way.*


I don't know what you could possibly be talking about. :laugh:



Sus y said:


> Thank you! >, but I won't credit this, I'll credit it to the lack of sunblock in your skin. :b
> 
> That's why I walk only from 6:00 pm to 8:00 am (if wake up early, between 5 am to 7:30 am or between 7 pm to 11:30 pm -from 12 to 3 am I wouldn't because it can be dangerous. :tiptoe-), outside of those hours I would overheat like a machine in fire . If wanted to stay after 7:30ish am I would have to use a sunblock and I would have to stop at least at 8:30 am because it would be just too unbearable at least for me, from February to August even at 6 pm is sunny until 6:30 pm, so I would have to use sunblock. The weather here it's very alike or even worst than Miami in summer, except for it's not as rainy and that the sun hides at 6:30 pm at top.


Yeah, it's like that in England too. :crying:



goldenratio said:


> Really nice job on your progress today and yesterday. Wow you beat my record from yesterday. If I was actually "in shape" (for myself, at least) and able to run without worrying about getting leg cramps, I'd do far more than I'm doing now. Up until this Monday, I hadn't done regular exercising in nearly a year. Probably did focused workouts only once every 3-4 months.
> 
> Again, thanks to Susy for setting up this contest, which gave me motivation to do focused workouts once again.


That makes it even more impressive, the effort required to cover the distance is more important than the distance covered.



roxslide said:


> 5.38 mi. I just wanted to thank @Sus y for making this challenge, the incentive to go outside and walk/run really has improved my mood this week and helped me deal with a lot of crazy stuff that's happened the past few days at work and home.
> 
> Also you guys who clock 10~ miles do you guys walk to work and everywhere? What is your secret? Dang I wish I had your stamina...!


For me, I never get tired walking (genetics ?), my legs will start to buckle before I get tired so it's not that hard for me to cover those distances. Plus, I exercise a lot so my fitness levels are decent.

Just add a little more each time and before you know it you'll be up there.



goldenratio said:


> Forgot to unpause app earlier in the day (lost a little distance, but that's OK). Tired all day, so did only 2 miles.


You did more than me. :smile2:



Neo said:


> Hello there my fellow exercise loving SAS'ers. Here are my totals for Sat/Sun and Sun/Mon. I was suffering badly all Saturday after the king of hangovers, so not much from that day - sorry!
> 
> Sat/Sun - 0.82+1.10: 1.92 miles
> Sun/Mon - 0.57+5.03: 5.60 miles
> ...


I think you earned the break.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Shout out to @goldenratio for making it easy for me to update the spreadsheet (I'd missed a few), as always let me know if I've made any mistakes.

[NERD]As the time goes on I'll hide previous days to aid readability, I'll show a rolling week but the formulas still reflect the entire competition.[/NERD]










I can't remember if I said why I also attach the image, it's so that it's easier to read in the post but if I delete the image from my Imgur account you can still see it with the attached one.


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

4m yesterday and 2.5m today.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> Shout out to @goldenratio for making it easy for me to update the spreadsheet (I'd missed a few), as always let me know if I've made any mistakes.
> 
> [NERD]As the time goes on I'll hide previous days to aid readability, I'll show a rolling week but the formulas still reflect the entire competition.[/NERD]
> 
> ...


LOL at the nerd quote :rofl.

Only 24 miles to the end!!! :clap, I feel really happy!! :boogie, even if it's not my team :laugh:. I mean there is a 90% chance that we are going to accomplish and finish it before the dateline. :banana


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Sus y said:


> LOL at the nerd quote :rofl.
> 
> Only 24 miles to the end!!! :clap, I feel really happy!! :boogie, even if it's not my team :laugh:. I mean there is a 90% chance that we are going to accomplish and finish it before the dateline. :banana


That's the spirit, and look at all the people you've inspired to get moving @Sus y, you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

LUCH0 said:


> 4m yesterday and 2.5m today.


Hi! LUCH0, how is your phone doing? :b. I kind of read the other day your post about your dogs having the phone as toy. if it's a frequent behavior prob the dogs are stressed due lack of attention/play time, my past dog did that the first time I went to school and everybody to work, so she was alone and unhappy. I'm not an expert in this topic but I found out it was that what upset her and she stopped with training/routine. Anyway most of the track apps have a website where you could download your activity scores, however the issue would be to be able to open the app in the phone and press the start button. :serious:


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

LUCH0 said:


> 4m yesterday and 2.5m today.


Added, I'm assuming it's 4 miles on 07/10 and 2.5 miles on 08/10 (time differences can make it a little confusing).


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Hi! LUCH0, how is your phone doing? :b. I kind of read the other day your post about your dogs having the phone as toy. if it's a frequent behavior prob the dogs are stressed due lack of attention/play time, my past dog did that the first time I went to school and everybody to work, so she was alone and unhappy. I'm not an expert in this topic but I found out it was that what upset her and she stopped with training/routine. Anyway most of the track apps have a website where you could download your activity scores, however the issue would be to be able to open the app in the phone and press the start button. :serious:


Hey Sus. It was one of my dogs that was a stray and i took her in about 3months ago. Shes a pup and really a stray dog at heart so what shes lacking is training. I managed to get an app working but since i have no credit on my phone (so no internet connection) it doesnt track my route in real time and it just logs each step and assumes the distance. i didnt really like that. is that how you guys use it? im using a program called "Vysor" to mirror my phone screen.


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> Added, I'm assuming it's 4 miles on 07/10 and 2.5 miles on 08/10 (time differences can make it a little confusing).


Yessir!


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

10.73 km / 6.67 mi

Not feeling well tonight so I might not do much tomorrow but I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

@LonelyLurker not so sure why I thought you were American. On another note, I really hope no one is pushing their body too much, only the necessary :b



LUCH0 said:


> Hey Sus. It was one of my dogs that was a stray and i took her in about 3months ago. Shes a pup and really a stray dog at heart so what shes lacking is training. I managed to get an app working but since i have no credit on my phone (so no internet connection) it doesnt track my route in real time and it just logs each step and assumes the distance. i didnt really like that. is that how you guys use it? im using a program called "Vysor" to mirror my phone screen.


Awww, she's stray at heart :hearth, make sure she's not missing vitamins and to give her water before walking, I used to forget to do so with my past dog and she was so thirsty at end that I had to stop for searching for water :blush. Anyway I'm guessing that your app is working in pedometer mood (indoors mood), I would use it that way if I was using a treadmill or if forgot to turn on the GPS :b, the other thing you could to is to download a map's app and mark your route while you are at home (if you have there wifi) it may not track you but it can be something.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

LUCH0 said:


> Hey Sus. It was one of my dogs that was a stray and i took her in about 3months ago. Shes a pup and really a stray dog at heart so what shes lacking is training. I managed to get an app working but since i have no credit on my phone (so no internet connection) it doesnt track my route in real time and it just logs each step and assumes the distance. i didnt really like that. is that how you guys use it? im using a program called "Vysor" to mirror my phone screen.


Mine (MapMyRun) uses GPS, you change it in the settings. It doesn't need data until you've finished and it syncs the data to your account.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Sus y said:


> @LonelyLurker not so sure why I thought you were American. On another note, I really hope no one is pushing their body too much, only the necessary :b


I do that too, assuming everyone's American unless it's obvious they're not.

Good point though, pushing yourself is good but if you push too far it becomes counter productive.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Neo said:


> Hello there my fellow exercise loving SAS'ers. Here are my totals for Sat/Sun and Sun/Mon. I was suffering badly all Saturday after the king of hangovers, so not much from that day - sorry!
> 
> Sat/Sun - 0.82+1.10: 1.92 miles
> Sun/Mon - 0.57+5.03: 5.60 miles
> ...


This weekend's been pretty balancing for everyone. You earned the easy weekend. Well done!



LonelyLurker said:


> That makes it even more impressive, the effort required to cover the distance is more important than the distance covered.


Thanks, and that's definitely the correct attitude. The thing though is this: it didn't really feel like that much effort. Walking 6.1 miles on my 3rd day and 8.6 miles on my 4th day actually felt *easier* than walking 1.9 miles the 1st day. It's also about being smart. Stopping to stretch every 3 miles. Not overdoing it at first. Not running at all, until my leg muscles are toned (helps to prevent calf cramps). Rationing water intake (little at a time). Etc. That kind of knowledge comes with experience, though. I used to run/swim 18+ miles on some Saturdays in hot weather (95-105 degrees Fahrenheit / 35-40.6 degrees Celsius). Right now, I'm just out of shape (but can deal with it effectively).
roxslide might find this info useful too @roxslide



LonelyLurker said:


> For me, I never get tired walking (genetics ?), my legs will start to buckle before I get tired so it's not that hard for me to cover those distances. Plus, I exercise a lot so my fitness levels are decent.


Same is true for me, and the good news is... I think just about anyone can do it regardless of genetics. It takes several times of starting from prolonged periods of zero exercise to get a "feel" for how to start things off correctly, similar to my earlier comment. I prefer swimming to walking/running, tbh, but I just cancelled my access to the gym to save $ with cold weather coming soon anyway. I can't stand cold pool environments lol.



LonelyLurker said:


> Shout out to @goldenratio for making it easy for me to update the spreadsheet (I'd missed a few), as always let me know if I've made any mistakes.


Looks great to me! I double-checked.



LonelyLurker said:


> [NERD]As the time goes on I'll hide previous days to aid readability, I'll show a rolling week but the formulas still reflect the entire competition.[/NERD]


Haha. SAS also needs to add a NERD function of some kind (not talking about smiley) lol.



Sus y said:


> Only 24 miles to the end!!! :clap, I feel really happy!! :boogie, even if it's not my team :laugh:. I mean there is a 90% chance that we are going to accomplish and finish it before the dateline. :banana


Love your altruistic approach. I'd feel the same way in your shoes, and you did a great job hosting this event. :clap :drunk :banana



Sus y said:


> On another note, I really hope no one is pushing their body too much, only the necessary :b


No worries. Well, I did feel like a bus hit me, for a day or two, but my body bounced right back. I'm ready to go at it again today.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

I will look into that other thread, Sus. Thank you, I've had such a good time doing this. Sore and tired some points, but very worth it. Now off to frozen yogurt and a beer (not together, of course)


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Neighbor's rottweiler escaped and I it was coming to me running :shock, she was not barking or anything however it got me really nervous, I was imagining myself as her most tasty dinner ever lol. As I was in a backstreet, without moving too fast I turned my back to the fence to see if I could scale it but there was no way, tried to call someone to rescue my :dead body lol but no one picked up the phone, so I slowly turned to her again to see her reactions and seems like something scared her (maybe it was my very tiny sharp ponytail :O).

Anyway, I got too stress and could do just so little :b










I hope I can see tomorrow my neighbor to tell him about this, it's the 3th time in less than a month that I have to pause or stop my walk because of the dog. First time he was walking her and then left free + alone in front of my neighbor's house while he was doing something else nearby, he said she was not going to do anything but I didn't trust much so I hidden, then he was in front of his house with his fence open and while I walking around the dog barked me and tried to escape (he ask her to behave and she stopped) but I was stressed already and then today :|.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Neighbor's rottweiler escaped and I it was coming to me running :shock, she was not barking or anything however it got me really nervous, I was imagining myself as her most tasty dinner ever lol. As I was in a backstreet, without moving too fast I turned my back to the fence to see if I could scale it but there was no way, tried to call someone to rescue my :dead body lol but no one picked up the phone, so I slowly turned to her again to see her reactions and seems like something scared her (maybe it was my very tiny sharp ponytail :O).
> 
> Anyway, I got too stress and could do just so little :b
> 
> ...


Yikes, sounds like you had quite a day. My dad used to have rottweilers that belonged to his ex-wife, and I didn't like those dogs. One of them was too aggressive. Every time I'd visit my dad, the dog would do things like block my way, try to bite my leg as I walked up the stairs to 2nd floor, etc. They can be good guard dogs, but they're not my type. :grin2:

Maybe the rottweiler missed out on lunch and thought you looked like a good dinner! :b


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> Maybe the rottweiler missed out on lunch and thought you looked like a good dinner! :b


Maybe I have to do my walks having candies in my pockets so I can throw her those in case I see her again running around.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Wow, what a day. I had lots of things to do, but still managed to get in plenty of miles. Was feeling great. However, I found out that Pacer (the app I'm using) isn't counting steps or miles correctly anymore. How do I know? Last week, at the same outdoors place where I do all those miles, Pacer showed that I was doing a maximum of about 1850 steps at every interval shown on graph. I also tested 1 mile on a new treadmill last week and the steps and miles matched perfectly with Pacer.

Something happened yesterday (Sunday)... Pacer started showing that I was only doing up to a maximum of about 1420 steps. I was tired both Saturday & Sunday, so I thought OK that's probably right since I was walking slower both days. You can see the relative maximum of my steps on y-axis of the graphs of prior photos I posted. Anyway, today I felt fine and did a lot of walking at the outdoors place I normally walk at. I noticed that instead of counting 1.2 miles per lap as it always has, it was only counting about 0.9-1 mile per lap now.

So I tested again on the treadmill tonight for 1 mile. After I reached 1 mile, I compared the before/after results in Pacer. The miles in Pacer increased only by 0.7 mi, and steps increased only by around 1700-1800 instead of 2231 like it should've. The treadmill shows my steps correctly. I can see it measure in real time, so I know Pacer isn't accurate anymore. It was accurate last week.

I am going to do some math and give the approximate correct miles. Since Pacer's miles increased only by 0.7 ( really it's somewhere between 0.7-0.8 ), I'll use 0.75 for calculations. 1 mi (on treadmill) / 0.75 mi (on Pacer) = 1.33 multiplier. Pacer miles for today = 6.6 mi x 1.33 = *8.8 mi* <-- accurate miles, use this value. Hope you all don't mind.

Treadmill test done today:










Pacer's inaccurate value (notice y-axis max steps is much less compared to last week's screenshots):


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Maybe I have to do my walks having candies in my pockets so I can throw her those in case I see her again running around.


Or carry some mace spray in your pockets. :grin2:


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

*Goal (Team of 5):* 217.48 miles (350 km)
*TOTAL* 
*Team A:* 183.05 miles 
*Team B:* 214.44 miles

*Team A*
Sus y, Pogowiff, finallyclosed, Rains, LUCH0

*Team B*
goldenratio, Neo, cinto, roxslide, LonelyLurker

*10/02*
Team A: 17.77 mi 
Team B: 20.41 mi

*10/03*
Team A: 24.89 mi 
Team B: 25.57 mi

*10/04*
Team A: 18.22 mi 
Team B: 25.98 mi

*10/05*
Team A: 30.86 mi 
Team B: 24.37 mi

*10/06*
Team A: 29.65 mi 
Team B: 41.58 mi

*10/07*
Team A: 23.11 mi 
Team B: 34.82 mi

*10/08*
Team A: 19.93 mi (missing: finallyclosed)
Team B: 14.18 mi

*10/09*
*Team A (The Adorable)*
Rains: 6.67
Sus y: 1.45
Pogowiff: 7.4
LUCH0: 3.1
*Total: 18.62 mi so far*

*Team B (Magnificent Awesome) *
Neo: 5.6
cinto: 6.26
goldenratio: 8.8
LonelyLurker: 4.87
roxslide: 2
*Total: 27.53 mi*


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Neo said:


> Forgot to record my additional during-the-day walking again
> 5.22 miles.


Don't worry. It looks like it'll be over soon anyway. I did a similar thing today, accidentally left my phone in my vehicle while shopping at a big store (lots of walking in that store). Didn't bother to mention it or add it, knowing the contest will be over soon. Large errors due to apps malfunctioning are a different story, though. Everyone's done a great job.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

This thread's awfully quiet tonight. Where's everyone?


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Neo said:


> Yeah we all did good
> 
> Glad we get to finish it early too cos I'm off to Maui Thursday night. Doubt I'll get any jogging in until I return a few days later.


We finished in half the time (8/9 days instead of 14 days). Also, looks like everyone will get a week or two off before the next contest starts. Have fun in Maui.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

haha!! Yeah, I think most people is a bit tired, days of recover could be good! :yes Although how many it would be about what people ask. :b Or maybe in the next context we can add more days instead of 14 we can add 18 so we feel a bit less pressure?



Neo said:


> Yeah we all did good
> 
> Glad we get to finish it early too cos I'm off to Maui Thursday night. Doubt I'll get any jogging in until I return a few days later.


Have fun there!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> This thread's awfully quiet tonight. Where's everyone?


Mondays can suck a bit sometimes, just saying :b. On another note, I don't care if you fix your miles with math, apps can fail :stu, that's why I'm now using two apps because the NRC is crashing, I uninstalled it and installed it again to check but yet I don't know why its failing.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

9.7 km / 6.03 mi


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Do we get a bonus for walking through snow in 20 degree weather?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

finallyclosed said:


> Do we get a bonus for walking through snow in 20 degree weather?


Wow nice! Any pics of that? I have never seeing snow (in RL) :crying:. And to your question, sadly, no bonus point, but I can clap you :clap for lol.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Wow nice! Any pics of that? I have never seeing snow (in RL) :crying:. And to your question, sadly, no bonus point, but I can clap you :clap for lol.


Yay, I have my own personal cheerleader now. I don't have any good pictures of the snow, but I'll try next time.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

finallyclosed said:


> Yay, I have my own personal cheerleader now. I don't have any good pictures of the snow, but I'll try next time.


Cool! :smile2:


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Mondays can suck a bit sometimes, just saying :b. On another note, I don't care if you fix your miles with math, apps can fail :stu, that's why I'm now using two apps because the NRC is crashing, I uninstalled it and installed it again to check but yet I don't know why its failing.


It's your phone's RAM limitations. Uninstalling and reinstalling apps won't do a thing. Closing apps running silently in the background will 

Yeah, you're right... it could've been quiet because of it being Monday.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

finallyclosed said:


> Yay, I have my own personal cheerleader now. I don't have any good pictures of the snow, but I'll try next time.


That cheerleader looks somewhat reminscient of Dick Cheney. Are you sure you want him cheering for you, buddy? :b


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Good job guys, keep it up team A, we're all cheering for you.:smile2:


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

@LonelyLurker Looks like you gave me Neo's miles for today. :b

Anyway, congrats everyone!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> That cheerleader looks somewhat reminscient of Dick Cheney. Are you sure you want him cheering for you, buddy? :b


As long as it can do the splits, I'm not picky.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

goldenratio said:


> @LonelyLurker Looks like you gave me Neo's miles for today. :b
> 
> Anyway, congrats everyone!


Good catch, fixed. :smile2:


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Sorry for the late update guys. Here are my distances below for my past few days. 

Oct 5: 2.5 miles
Oct 6: 5 miles
Oct 7: 2.7 miles
Oct 8: 7.7 miles
Oct 9: 7.4 miles
Oct 10: 2.5 miles (planning to do a 3-4 mile walk later in evening. I will update)

Congrats to Team B for hitting the target. Hope Team A hits it too and we should if we keep the pace. Everyone seems to be putting on some great distances and exercise in. Good job guys!


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

For people noticing their distance tracking app not accurately tracking distance, I notice mine have been as well. Usually it under tracks my mileage.

I use this to make sure my miles are more accurate. 
https://www.gmap-pedometer.com/

Assuming your miles are mostly outdoor distances.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Thank you cute girls for smiling when I'm out walking. I don't care what the reason is, just that it feels great to see it.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

**Suspense sounds**​








**More suspense sounds** :O​



























I've paid my dues
Time after time.
I've done my sentence
But committed no crime.
And bad mistakes ‒
I've made a few.
I've had my share of sand kicked in my face
But I've come through.
(And I need just go on and on, and on, and on)
You are the champions, my friends,
And we'll keep on fighting 'til the end.
You are the champions ( @Neo @cinto @roxslide @LonelyLurker @goldenratio)
You are the champions.
No time for losers
'Cause... at the end...
we  all  are the champions of the world.​


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I may have posted the wrong screenshot this time, but since it wouldn't make my team lose any less, only worse, I won't bother with fixing it.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

BTW I'll do something less ugly for the winning team once I have a better internet connection, right now is very crappy and may kept being the next days. :| But you know what I mean: Congrats to the team B.



finallyclosed said:


> I may have posted the wrong screenshot this time, but since it wouldn't make my team lose any less, only worse, I won't bother with fixing it.


That's the spirit! haha!


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Well not sure that it matters now but I had two lazy days, yesterday was 2.0 mi and today was 1.64 mi.

Anyway thanks guys for this competition and making it fun and such! Woo!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

roxslide said:


> Well not sure that it matters now but I had two lazy days, yesterday was 2.0 mi and today was 1.64 mi.
> 
> Anyway thanks guys for this competition and making it fun and such! Woo!


Sure it matters, they should be added to the chard chart? whell, the excel stuff. It matters not only for your team, the contest in general but specially for your own observation of your statistic and development. :smile2:


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Oct 10th = 4.2 * 1.33 multiplier = *5.6 mi* <-- accurate miles


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

*Goal (Team of 5):* 217.48 miles (350 km)
*TOTAL* 
*Team A:* 206.56 miles 
*Team B:* 233.36 miles *(Winner)*

*Team A*
Sus y, Pogowiff, finallyclosed, Rains, LUCH0

*Team B*
goldenratio, Neo, cinto, roxslide, LonelyLurker

*10/02*
Team A: 17.77 mi 
Team B: 20.41 mi

*10/03*
Team A: 24.89 mi 
Team B: 25.57 mi

*10/04*
Team A: 18.22 mi 
Team B: 25.98 mi

*10/05*
Team A: 30.86 mi 
Team B: 24.37 mi

*10/06*
Team A: 29.65 mi 
Team B: 41.58 mi

*10/07*
Team A: 23.11 mi 
Team B: 34.82 mi

*10/08*
Team A: 19.93 mi (missing: finallyclosed)
Team B: 14.18 mi

*10/09*
Team A: 18.62 mi (missing: finallyclosed)
Team B: 27.53 mi

*10/10*
*Team A (The Adorable)*
Rains: 6.03
Pogowiff: 4.7
finallyclosed: 8.78
LUCH0: 4
Sus y: 0
*Total: 23.51 mi*

*Team B (Magnificent Awesome) *
Neo: 5.22
LonelyLurker: 3.25
cinto: 3.21
roxslide: 1.64
goldenratio: 5.6
*Total: 18.92 mi*

*You're close to the finish line, Team A. You can get there.*


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> **Suspense sounds**​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Susy! That's a great speech (and pics)! And what a way to congratulate the team that won. Btw, I think the real champions are *everyone* who participated and made this such an enjoyable event. You're all champions at heart. Not just Team B, but Team A too


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Mondays can suck a bit sometimes, just saying :b. *On another note, I don't care if you fix your miles with math, apps can fail* :stu, that's why I'm now using two apps because the NRC is crashing, I uninstalled it and installed it again to check but yet I don't know why its failing.


Forgot to add, thanks for your flexibility Susy. I notice that my fixed miles (using a 1.33 multiplier) are now correctly aligned with activity time, assuming 1 mile takes about 19-20 min of walking.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Pogowiff said:


> For people noticing their distance tracking app not accurately tracking distance, I notice mine have been as well. Usually it under tracks my mileage.
> 
> I use this to make sure my miles are more accurate.
> https://www.gmap-pedometer.com/
> ...


Thanks for the idea. Sometimes I use a treadmill (such as at night) and the Pacer app I'm using will still count the steps and miles in a similar fashion as when I walk outdoors. So I created a multiplier based on the treadmill vs Pacer mile difference, and the 1.33 multiplier works perfectly in my case to get my miles within the correct value range. Sometimes it's nice to be able to rely on old-fashioned math - that way I can still get correct estimates whether outdoors or on a treadmill.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

finallyclosed said:


> Thank you cute girls for smiling when I'm out walking. I don't care what the reason is, just that it feels great to see it.


You're welcome. :laugh:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> You're welcome. :laugh:


Funny ha ah ah!


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Pogowiff said:


> Sorry for the late update guys. Here are my distances below for my past few days.
> 
> Oct 5: 2.5 miles
> Oct 6: 5 miles
> ...


Added, you guys are close now.



Sus y said:


> BTW I'll do something less ugly for the winning team once I have a better internet connection, right now is very crappy and may kept being the next days. :| But you know what I mean: Congrats to the team B.


I thought it was pretty good.



roxslide said:


> Well not sure that it matters now but I had two lazy days, yesterday was 2.0 mi and today was 1.64 mi.
> 
> Anyway thanks guys for this competition and making it fun and such! Woo!


Keep it up Roxy (hopes you don't mind being called that ).



goldenratio said:


> Thanks Susy! That's a great speech (and pics)! And what a way to congratulate the team that won. Btw, I think the real champions are *everyone* who participated and made this such an enjoyable event. You're all champions at heart. Not just Team B, but Team A too


+1



goldenratio said:


> Forgot to add, thanks for your flexibility Susy. I notice that my fixed miles (using a 1.33 multiplier) are now correctly aligned with activity time, assuming 1 mile takes about 19-20 min of walking.


That's about right for a walked mile assuming you aren't power walking.



Sus y said:


> Funny ha ah ah!


Well it's good to laugh isn't it? :laugh:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Lets thanks Queen for the awesome speeches/song (We are the champions). I did nothing yesterday because decided to cook at night and then had to clean a bit the kitchen, may not been able to do today either... I don't know... lets see...

Laughing is good for almost everything @LonelyLurker.


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

hey, did 3.1m yesterday and attachment is from today. got the app running


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

LUCH0 said:


> hey, did 3.1m yesterday and attachment is from today. got the app running


Nice!:smile2:


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

LUCH0 said:


> hey, did 3.1m yesterday and attachment is from today. got the app running


Added, congrats on getting the app to work, I see I made a convert (you can also log into your account on a computer as long as you get to sync at some point, over WiFi maybe).


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Nice!:smile2:


thanks



LonelyLurker said:


> Added, congrats on getting the app to work, I see I made a convert (you can also log into your account on a computer as long as you get to sync at some point, over WiFi maybe).


ya thanks man, had no idea i could use GPS without data.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

LUCH0 said:


> thanks
> 
> ya thanks man, had no idea i could use GPS without data.


That's the beauty of communication.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Today was a bit lame for a weekday: 5.1 km / 3.2 mi


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Update: Did an evening walk of 2.2 miles last night.

Oct 5: 2.5 miles
Oct 6: 5 miles
Oct 7: 2.7 miles
Oct 8: 7.7 miles
Oct 9: 7.4 miles
Oct 10: 2.5 miles + 2.2 miles = *4.7 miles*
Oct 11: ???

My miles will likely be low this coming few days. Very bad air quality here in my region due to the many wildfires up North. So like many others, I will be limiting my outdoor activities. It is not worth the exposure. Maybe I will try to go for short a late night walk later today. I don't know.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Noo, why can't we keep it going forever? hahah thanks to everyone. Goldenratio, Sus, LonelyLurker you guys were fun and great supporters! And team A and B. I still did some miles and I need to make a thread or something to post my distances and for others who'd like to post their distances. Or maybe someone else should make it, hmm. Heres from today, for old times' sake.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> That's about right for a walked mile assuming you aren't power walking.


Yep, just walking at my normal pace... more relaxing that way 



cinto said:


> Noo, why can't we keep it going forever? hahah thanks to everyone. Goldenratio, Sus, LonelyLurker you guys were fun and great supporters! And team A and B. I still did some miles and I need to make a thread or something to post my distances and for others who'd like to post their distances. Or maybe someone else should make it, hmm. Heres from today, for old times' sake.


 @cinto it's been great fun with you on my team. Not sure if you missed the other thread, but there's likely to be a Round 2. If you prefer on your own, that's OK too.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

*Goal (Team of 5):* 217.48 miles (350 km)
*TOTAL* 
*Team A:* 209.76 miles 
*Team B:* 238.7 miles *(Winner)*

*Team A*
Sus y, Pogowiff, finallyclosed, Rains, LUCH0

*Team B*
goldenratio, Neo, cinto, roxslide, LonelyLurker

*10/02*
Team A: 17.77 mi 
Team B: 20.41 mi

*10/03*
Team A: 24.89 mi 
Team B: 25.57 mi

*10/04*
Team A: 18.22 mi 
Team B: 25.98 mi

*10/05*
Team A: 30.86 mi 
Team B: 24.37 mi

*10/06*
Team A: 29.65 mi 
Team B: 41.58 mi

*10/07*
Team A: 23.11 mi 
Team B: 34.82 mi

*10/08*
Team A: 19.93 mi (missing: finallyclosed)
Team B: 14.18 mi

*10/09*
Team A: 18.62 mi (missing: finallyclosed)
Team B: 27.53 mi

*10/10*
Team A: 23.51 mi
Team B: 18.92 mi

*10/11*
*Team A (The Adorable)*
Rains: 3.2
*Total: 3.2 mi*

*Team B (Magnificent Awesome) *
cinto: 5.34
*Total: 5.34 mi*

*Only 7.72 mi / 12.42 km left to the finish line, Team A. You can get there.*


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> *Goal (Team of 5):* 217.48 miles (350 km)
> *TOTAL*
> *Team A:* 209.76 miles
> *Team B:* 238.7 miles *(Winner)*
> ...


Yesterday had two meetings :|, then had to do some groceries shopping, came back to read some post and fall asleep reading lol, not saying they forum is boring, I was just way too tired, emotionally, physically, mentally. Today I may try to do one or two today, but I know I'll have a busy day, have to go to the police to report my ID was stolen (not my identity, just the paper ID), have to report my phone line too, have to call to the bank too to report some charges (may have to go to the place where they charge the money to let them know or to go to the bank), and have to keep posting stuff around JFF :b


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

cinto said:


> Noo, why can't we keep it going forever? hahah thanks to everyone. Goldenratio, Sus, LonelyLurker you guys were fun and great supporters! And team A and B. I still did some miles and I need to make a thread or something to post my distances and for others who'd like to post their distances. Or maybe someone else should make it, hmm. Heres from today, for old times' sake.


It's cool that people have been inspired to get more active due to this, you should see if there's a running or walking club near you (where groups of people with varying levels of fitness just walk/run together), depending on your anxiety levels it could help you in more ways than one.



goldenratio said:


> Yep, just walking at my normal pace... more relaxing that way


By the sounds of things you were a bit of a cardio king/queen (just realised that although I've always assumed you're a guy I don't know if you've ever actually mentioned) so you deserve to relax a bit.



Sus y said:


> Yesterday had two meetings :|, then had to do some groceries shopping, came back to read some post and fall asleep reading lol, not saying they forum is boring, I was just way too tired, emotionally, physically, mentally. Today I may try to do one or two today, but I know I'll have a busy day, have to go to the police to report my ID was stolen (not my identity, just the paper ID), have to report my phone line too, have to call to the bank too to report some charges (may have to go to the place where they charge the money to let them know or to go to the bank), and have to keep posting stuff around JFF :b


Wow, sounds like you've been busy. I hope you weren't mugged or anything like that.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Keep it up Team A, you're close enough to see the finish line approaching.

You can do it! :smile2:


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

13.25 km / 8.23 mi
Is this competition still running? I have no idea anymore. :serious:
Also, I'm surprised I haven't lost a stitch of fat from this. Guess diet is more important for weight loss.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Rains said:


> 13.25 km / 8.23 mi
> Is this competition still running? I have no idea anymore. :serious:
> Also, I'm surprised I haven't lost a stitch of fat from this. Guess diet is more important for weight loss.


Contest finished in the sense that Team B won, but some participant from Team A still wanted achieve the goal (217 mi) also Team B was cheering up for :b, so... we did it now. I did 3,11 miles today but as with your add with achieve the goal I'm not posting my log. :b

Rain, did you measured your fat before starting the contest or it's because you haven't seeing any change in your clothes size? I want to burn some fat too but I'm taking things calmly, without push or stress my body now nor my mood (as diet changes can alters my mood a lot), so I'm not worrying much as I know fat loss takes longer to reflex in the scale and takes longer too in general lol. I'm not dieting for now however I'm trying some days per week to consume more proteins than carbs, doing bit of cardio and also I'm doing very short sets of lifting very light weigh about 2-3 days per week (until I feel more energetic to go for more) with this I'm expecting to produce a small deficit of calories and to progressively get in better shape adding a healthy+manageable daily exercise routine, not making slower my metabolism and to eventually been burning more fat than muscle. Not so sure if I'm getting this right (I'm not an expert in the matter lol), but that's what I'm doing.

On another note, @LonelyLurker, thanks for your concern, I'm fine :banana. However, I forgot today is a holiday so all my plans have changed in the last minute.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Yesterday had two meetings :|, then had to do some groceries shopping, came back to read some post and fall asleep reading lol, not saying they forum is boring, I was just way too tired, emotionally, physically, mentally. Today I may try to do one or two today, but I know I'll have a busy day, have to go to the police to report my ID was stolen (not my identity, just the paper ID), have to report my phone line too, have to call to the bank too to report some charges (may have to go to the place where they charge the money to let them know or to go to the bank), and have to keep posting stuff around JFF :b


Take it easy. Doesn't sound good about your ID being stolen and all the procedure you have to go through. Hope things turn out OK.



LonelyLurker said:


> By the sounds of things you were a bit of a cardio king/queen (just realised that although I've always assumed you're a guy I don't know if you've ever actually mentioned) so you deserve to relax a bit.


Appreciate the compliment. It looks like you were Sonic the Hedgehog on some days, going at a fast pace when running over a distance. :b I'm a guy, btw. Cheers.



Rains said:


> I'm surprised I haven't lost a stitch of fat from this. Guess diet is more important for weight loss.


The body has a way of losing fat in *different parts* at different times, so one day it may be more from your belly - another day it may be more from your arm. Just an example.

And doing too much cardio (like we all just did) can actually make it harder to shed the last remaining bit of stubborn fat. :b

A maximum of 2-3 hours of cardio *per week* and weight lifting for the remainder is a better way to lose "skinny fat", imo. The more lean mass you have, the more quickly fat can be reduced when you exercise. I went from 18% to 5.7% BF (OK for men, although close to dangerously low... women require higher BF% however) in only 8 weeks last year doing this. While keeping in mind other concepts related to calorie deficit and protein/carb/fat.

Get a body fat caliper. And use Jackson/Pollock 3-Site caliper method. Efficient, quick way to measure body fat percentage. *smile*



Sus y said:


> I'm not worrying much as I know fat loss takes longer to reflex in the scale and takes longer too in general lol.


Yeah. For women, it's also important to consider monthly cycles. Water is held in more during those times, so the scale will flunctuate based on that. We have to consider fat loss, muscle gain, water retention, calories still being processed when looking at the weight scale. The weight scale isn't accurate for tracking fat loss, which is why it's better to use a body fat caliper to measure BF %.

However, the weight scale can be useful for tracking weight over time. 



Sus y said:


> I'm not dieting for now however I'm trying some days per week to consume more proteins than carbs, doing bit of cardio and also I'm doing very short sets of lifting very light weigh about 2-3 days per week (until I feel more energetic to go for more) with this I'm expecting to produce a small deficit of calories and to progressively get in better shape adding a healthy+manageable daily exercise routine, not making slower my metabolism and to eventually been burning more fat than muscle. Not so sure if I'm getting this right (I'm not an expert in the matter lol), but that's what I'm doing.


Sounds good  I find it next to impossible to eat more protein than carbohydrates. Protein and carb are often found together in food, and carbs are easier to acquire in large amounts. And I tend to go for moderate (rather than small) calorie deficit. I make sure my normal calorie intake is high enough first (to ensure a higher metabolic rate) before suddenly dropping my calorie intake to a moderate calorie deficit. It's a trick to losing fat. There are other important things to know before trying this, however 

And congratulations Team A on reaching the goal. Be proud of yourself. You earned the *Honorary Winners* title :grin2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> And congratulations Team A on reaching the goal. Be proud of yourself. You earned the *Honorary Winners* title :grin2:


Hahaha! funny! I take it, I don't care. I want to be a winner too, whatever! 
lol kidding


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Hahaha! funny! I take it, I don't care. I want to be a winner too, whatever!
> lol kidding


That's the spirit! Keep it up.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Sus y said:


> Rain, did you measured your fat before starting the contest or it's because you haven't seeing any change in your clothes size? I want to burn some fat too but I'm taking things calmly, without push or stress my body now nor my mood (as diet changes can alters my mood a lot), so I'm not worrying much as I know fat loss takes longer to reflex in the scale and takes longer too in general lol. I'm not dieting for now however I'm trying some days per week to consume more proteins than carbs, doing bit of cardio and also I'm doing very short sets of lifting very light weigh about 2-3 days per week (until I feel more energetic to go for more) with this I'm expecting to produce a small deficit of calories and to progressively get in better shape adding a healthy+manageable daily exercise routine, not making slower my metabolism and to eventually been burning more fat than muscle. Not so sure if I'm getting this right (I'm not an expert in the matter lol), but that's what I'm doing.


Yeah judging from clothing... mainly a pair of shorts that have no stretch in them at all, so if I lose or gain fat, it's pretty obvious in them. I also weigh myself on scales but don't judge too much based on that because it fluctuates with bloating, and I think (hope) I may have put on a little bit of muscle since I got slightly heavier but my clothes fit the same. I'm not sure though because maybe I'm just more hydrated now.

I hate eating less, because I love food, especially rich food. I much rather just do more exercise to lose fat but it doesn't seem to work very well since I've been busting my butt for nearly 2 weeks and there's literally no change whatsoever when I wear those shorts. So disappointing. And I can't really do more exercise than that, it's time consuming and tiring. Unless I start getting into weight lifting more. But probably need to buckle down and address my diet too.



goldenratio said:


> The body has a way of losing fat in *different parts* at different times, so one day it may be more from your belly - another day it may be more from your arm. Just an example.
> 
> And doing too much cardio (like we all just did) can actually make it harder to shed the last remaining bit of stubborn fat. :b


I thought you couldn't spot reduce fat though? That's what I've always heard. Yeah i guess over exercising is just stressful for the human body, but I felt like what I did wasn't excessive? Though if I did slightly more than that it would be imo.



goldenratio said:


> A maximum of 2-3 hours of cardio *per week* and weight lifting for the remainder is a better way to lose "skinny fat", imo. The more lean mass you have, the more quickly fat can be reduced when you exercise. I went from 18% to 5.7% BF (OK for men, although close to dangerously low... women require higher BF% however) in only 8 weeks last year doing this. While keeping in mind other concepts related to calorie deficit and protein/carb/fat.
> 
> Get a body fat caliper. And use Jackson/Pollock 3-Site caliper method. Efficient, quick way to measure body fat percentage. *smile*


Do you mean running 2-3 hours a week, or does walking count as well? And that's exactly what I am, slightly skinny fat, sort of like how a lot of Asian women are, (though I'm not actually Asian which is curious, but I use the Asian BMI because it's more suitable for me since the regular BMI always indicates I'm borderline underweight, which is just false)... I can fit into small clothing sizes yet still have a surprising amount of subcutaneous fat on me because I have a slender frame, and I only have decent muscle tone in my abs and legs, I'm flabby everywhere else. What I really want is to tone up and lose a smidge of bodyfat so I can actually see it. I'm going to order some calipers. Do you have any recommendations or will anything do? I am looking at a cheap digital pair.

8 weeks is good but I think for me it'd take waaaay longer because in my experience I am not good at growing muscle.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Rains said:


> Yeah i guess over exercising is just stressful for the human body, but I felt like what I did wasn't excessive? Though if I did slightly more than that it would be imo.


Too much cardio (and not enough bursts of HIIT activity) will make it harder for the body to build muscle. Compare marathon runners and sprint runners - who has more muscle? Having more lean muscle also helps burn fat faster.



Rains said:


> I thought you couldn't spot reduce fat though? That's what I've always heard.


What I'm talking about isn't spot reduction. Spot reduction simply means trying to lose fat in a specific area of your body by "targeting" that area via specific muscle exercises.

I didn't try to spot reduce fat.

I did mostly whole body workouts (HIIT swimming and compound weight lifting). Using the caliper while losing fat at a healthy rate (1%-2% BF loss per week), I noticed that my abdominal BF % didn't budge for several days while other parts (chest and thigh) were constantly reducing, then suddenly the abdominal would start reducing fat for two or three days while other parts stayed at same BF %, and so on.

Also, the right side of my abs would reduce fat over several days. Then after losing enough fat from right abs it'd finally switch over and reduce fat on the left abs, to even out.

That's actually normal for everyone. I've read of others having the same experience. People often have body fat distributed differently throughout their body due to things like genetics. The body doesn't reduce fat symmetrically, but more like it has a mind of its own. 



Rains said:


> Do you mean running 2-3 hours a week, or does walking count as well? And that's exactly what I am, slightly skinny fat, sort of like how a lot of Asian women are, (though I'm not actually Asian which is curious, but I use the Asian BMI because it's more suitable for me since the regular BMI always indicates I'm borderline underweight, which is just false)... I can fit into small clothing sizes yet still have a surprising amount of subcutaneous fat on me because I have a slender frame, and I only have decent muscle tone in my abs and legs, I'm flabby everywhere else. What I really want is to tone up and lose a smidge of bodyfat so I can actually see it. I'm going to order some calipers. Do you have any recommendations or will anything do? I am looking at a cheap digital pair.
> 
> 8 weeks is good but I think for me it'd take waaaay longer because in my experience I am not good at growing muscle.


2-3 hours per week of focused cardio exercise. It can be running, swimming, cycling, etc. Count strenuous walking, not normal everyday walking. If you feel like you do *a lot* of _normal_ walking at work (for example 6 hours steady walking per day), you could count half of that time.

I've read that digital calipers aren't as reliable as manual non-digital ones. What I use is the Accu-Measure Fitness 3000 Body Fat Caliper, which looks like this:










It's cheap and works well. Manual is a good way to develop your skill for using a caliper, and manual isn't subject to digital errors.

Growing muscle is something that's easier to do once you understand a few simple rules about protein/carb/fat, that it's easier to grow muscle if you're at a calorie surplus, etc. How long it takes to get to where you want to be depends on how much starting BF% you have and what your target BF% is, knowing what you're doing, and how motivated you are.

This might be a good place for you to start: https://legionathletics.com/skinny-fat/

I got a lot of good info from that website and Mike's other website: https://www.muscleforlife.com/articles

Lots of good comments there too. He and his team are always answering people's questions, so that might be a good place for you to ask questions too. I'm not affiliated with them, but the articles there really helped me understand how things work and lose fat easily -- without the garbage advice I've seen elsewhere (and I've read lots of things).

Enjoy.

Let me know if any more questions.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

goldenratio said:


> A maximum of 2-3 hours of cardio *per week* and weight lifting for the remainder is a better way to lose "skinny fat", imo. The more lean mass you have, the more quickly fat can be reduced when you exercise. I went from 18% to 5.7% BF (OK for men, although close to dangerously low... women require higher BF% however) in only 8 weeks last year doing this. While keeping in mind other concepts related to calorie deficit and protein/carb/fat.


Good stuff, what was the purpose of the cut?



Rains said:


> I thought you couldn't spot reduce fat though? That's what I've always heard. Yeah i guess over exercising is just stressful for the human body, but I felt like what I did wasn't excessive? Though if I did slightly more than that it would be imo.


How you lose fat is genetic but if you add some muscle you'll have a higher BMR (Basal Metabolic Rate) which will make it easier to burn fat. Also, if you're time strapped HIIT (High Intensity Interval Training) might be good for you.



goldenratio said:


> It's cheap and works well. Manual is a good way to develop your skill for using a caliper, and manual isn't subject to digital errors.


Those are the exact calipers I use, they do the job for me. I've used them to monitor numerous cuts over the years, most recent being a few months ago.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm going for my long walk now, as the competition's over I probably won't do a half marathon today. 

I'll post an updated spreadsheet later, if anyone wants to keep posting all the way up to the 16th I'm happy to keep adding the distances, so you can all see what you managed in the end.

Once again, well done to everyone who participated (yes, everyone ).


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> Good stuff, what was the purpose of the cut?


Several purposes:
(1) To see if I could get 6-pack abs (which I'd never had before) 
(2) To see what it feels like to have the body of a fitness model 
(3) To see what it feels like to swim with very little fat on the body (fat helps w/ buoyance)



LonelyLurker said:


> How you lose fat is genetic but if you add some muscle you'll have a higher BMR (Basal Metabolic Rate) which will make it easier to burn fat. Also, if you're time strapped HIIT (High Intensity Interval Training) might be good for you.


You got it! Also important to keep daily calorie intake above BMR, to avoid starvation effects.



LonelyLurker said:


> Those are the exact calipers I use, they do the job for me. I've used them to monitor numerous cuts over the years, most recent being a few months ago.


Yep that particular caliper is popular, it seems. What is the purpose of your cuts?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

LonelyLurker, you said I have til the 16th to post my distance, I'll take it. Yesterday and today.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

cinto said:


> LonelyLurker, you said I have til the 16th to post my distance, I'll take it. Yesterday and today.


Yes I did. :smile2:

You got anything for the 12th?


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

goldenratio said:


> Several purposes:
> (1) To see if I could get 6-pack abs (which I'd never had before)
> (2) To see what it feels like to have the body of a fitness model
> (3) To see what it feels like to swim with very little fat on the body (fat helps w/ buoyance)


Congratulations on meeting your goals.



goldenratio said:


> Yep that particular caliper is popular, it seems. What is the purpose of your cuts?


First it was just to see if I could, then it was just something to do with my time every now and again, now I only do it if I'm going on holiday or if I've had an extended depressive period and got fat (but I won't go super low in bf% just for that).

Last one was for a holiday, just gives me a little more confidence when I'm in good shape.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> Yes I did. :smile2:
> 
> You got anything for the 12th?


I forgot that i do, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

cinto said:


> I forgot that i do, thanks for the reminder.


No problem, added.

New total = 63.36 miles.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> Congratulations on meeting your goals.


Yep all were met, and thanks.



LonelyLurker said:


> First it was just to see if I could, then it was just something to do with my time every now and again, now I only do it if I'm going on holiday or if I've had an extended depressive period and got fat (but I won't go super low in bf% just for that).
> 
> Last one was for a holiday, just gives me a little more confidence when I'm in good shape.


That makes sense. I can also attest that having lower bf% and being in better shape gave me more confidence in going out, interacting with others, etc.

What's your favorite type of exercise? Running, swimming, cycling, etc?


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

goldenratio said:


> That makes sense. I can also attest that having lower bf% and being in better shape gave me more confidence in going out, interacting with others, etc.
> 
> What's your favorite type of exercise? Running, swimming, cycling, etc?


It's funny, I started to notice the change in how I carried myself as I got in better shape (the gym taught me more than I had anticipated), originally I wasn't in very good shape at all and probably just hid myself more than anything (to escape attention). It was a surprise as I never started working out for that reason, I just did it as a distraction.

I don't really enjoy exercise to be honest, it just gives me a routine to keep me going and I'm good at it. 

But when I go on my long walks I get to listen to albums I haven't listened to yet. When I go for runs it slows my brain down enough to concentrate on my thoughts (as some of my mind is focused on my movement). As for the years of weight lifting, it turned into regular challenges (moments of success when the rest of your life feels like a failure) as well as being highly effective.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

had the best run tonight.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

cinto said:


> had the best run tonight.


Good work, I'll update the spreadsheet later.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

@LonelyLurker

I took a break and didn't bother to track my walking the last few days.

I forgot to take a screenshot of my walk yesterday on the 15th (it's now after midnight, and the Pacer app won't let me go back to that day to get a screenshot). So I'll just say it here: 2 mi (on Oct 15th) x 1.33 multiplier = *2.7 mi* <-- accurate miles

Go ahead and add it to the spreadsheet. Later today I'll reply to your earlier comment (post #394). Busy day for me this upcoming afternoon, so I'll reply afterwards. Nice job with keeping up your exercising, LonelyLurker and cinto. :yes


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

goldenratio said:


> I took a break and didn't bother to track my walking the last few days.
> 
> I forgot to take a screenshot of my walk yesterday on the 15th (it's now after midnight, and the Pacer app won't let me go back to that day to get a screenshot). So I'll just say it here: 2 mi (on Oct 15th) x 1.33 multiplier = *2.7 mi* <-- accurate miles


Added.



goldenratio said:


> Go ahead and add it to the spreadsheet. Later today I'll reply to your earlier comment (post #394). Busy day for me this upcoming afternoon, so I'll reply afterwards. Nice job with keeping up your exercising, LonelyLurker and cinto. :yes


There are no obligations, enjoy your day. :smile2:


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I notice many here have stopped logging their miles. But I have continued to log mine since this round of the contest do not end until today. I will probably do a 5 mile run later today to wrap up this round. Will update tomorrow.

Here are my logs for the weekend. Sorry for the size lol.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Just want to give a round of applause for everyone who participated. And another round applause for people who contributed to logging everyone's miles.

As for what is next, I am thinking we can simply just start a Round 2 of this contest. Take like a 7-10 day break before starting our next round. In the break duration, we can set up the next round. Do a random reshuffle of teams.

And try to get more new people that are interested to join. Maybe @*Sus y* can temporarily edit the thread title into something like "New walking contest round to start (in this date) anyone wanna join?" or something like that. But I don't know if thread titles can be edited. If more people join, we can probably form more teams. Team C and Team D etc. Since I think sticking to a team of 5 is probably the best.

My suggestion is just to keep the rounds going indefinitely like this. Meanwhile we can always think of another type of contest to go along with this with this being a permanent thing.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Pogowiff said:


> Just want to give a round of applause for everyone who participated. And another round applause for people who contributed to logging everyone's miles.
> 
> As for what is next, I am thinking we can simply just start a Round 2 of this contest. Take like a 7-10 day break before starting our next round. In the break duration, we can set up the next round. Do a random reshuffle of teams.
> 
> ...


I like your ideas, however I did already another thread for a possible next activity, but we can fix this, either keeping in all here or moving to the new one :yes. I could ask a mod to edit the title if cannot do it myself. I'll check tomorrow and let you know what we can do.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

It's getting cold...oh man.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

cinto said:


> It's getting cold...oh man.


Better walk even faster then. ;P


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

finallyclosed said:


> Better walk even faster then. ;P


I got my under armour sweater, i can do this shjt


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Miles for 10/16 = 1.7 mi * 1.33 multiplier = *2.3 mi* <-- accurate miles


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> It's funny, I started to notice the change in how I carried myself as I got in better shape (the gym taught me more than I had anticipated), originally I wasn't in very good shape at all and probably just hid myself more than anything (to escape attention). It was a surprise as I never started working out for that reason, I just did it as a distraction.


I feel uncomfortable going out to exercise if I'm not in good shape too. I may look like a zombie. Don't want others seeing me in that condition. So you aren't the only one.  This contest actually helped me get out from under the rock. 



LonelyLurker said:


> I don't really enjoy exercise to be honest, it just gives me a routine to keep me going and I'm good at it.


I don't really enjoy walking or running, but I love swimming. Maybe you could try it sometimes if you haven't. If you're really good at swimming, you can do so many different things in the water. Like 25 or 50 meters without taking any breaths underwater, doing only the dolphin kick all the way.

Being surrounded by water is so much more relaxing imo, and you don't have to deal with feeling sweaty. Although you have to deal with others' piss in the water, just be careful to not accidentally swallow the water. :b



LonelyLurker said:


> But when I go on my long walks I get to listen to albums I haven't listened to yet. When I go for runs it slows my brain down enough to concentrate on my thoughts (as some of my mind is focused on my movement). As for the years of weight lifting, it turned into regular challenges (moments of success when the rest of your life feels like a failure) as well as being highly effective.


Try doing it with 0% sound like I do... :grin2:

But I know what you mean about the rest of your life feeling like a failure, and using workouts as a coping mechanism. This hits pretty close to home. When I was 16, I would walk to the swimming pool and swim for 2-4 hours everyday to "escape" at a time when everything felt at a loss for me. I'd secretly channel my frustrations through the water (which is absorptive), and it was a good way to release the bottled up energy.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Neo said:


> Hey all - been away a bit ... any news if we are gonna do another? I lost 3lbs last week - even with my trip to Maui  this challenge has been great for my weight loss target.


Good job, I hope you enjoyed your trip. I'm glad you stuck around BTW.



Neo said:


> If you're still tracking distance I have one for last Tuesday and one for yesterday.


If you've got em' I'll track em'.



Pogowiff said:


> I notice many here have stopped logging their miles. But I have continued to log mine since this round of the contest do not end until today. I will probably do a 5 mile run later today to wrap up this round. Will update tomorrow.
> 
> Here are my logs for the weekend. Sorry for the size lol.


You also walked 1.5 miles on 04/10/17, I *refuse* to let you throw away your miles. 



cinto said:


> I got my under armour sweater, i can do this shjt


D*mn right you can.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

If there are any errors or gaps you have data for, let me know.










Well done everyone. :smile2:


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

goldenratio said:


> I feel uncomfortable going out to exercise if I'm not in good shape too. I may look like a zombie. Don't want others seeing me in that condition. So you aren't the only one.  This contest actually helped me get out from under the rock.


Yeah, when I'm digging myself out of a hole I'll go at 4am so no one else can see the look of agony on my face, it's embarrassing. 

Make sure you don't get back under it.



goldenratio said:


> I don't really enjoy walking or running, but I love swimming. Maybe you could try it sometimes if you haven't. If you're really good at swimming, you can do so many different things in the water. Like 25 or 50 meters without taking any breaths underwater, doing only the dolphin kick all the way.
> 
> Being surrounded by water is so much more relaxing imo, and you don't have to deal with feeling sweaty. Although you have to deal with others' piss in the water, just be careful to not accidentally swallow the water. :b


I would swim more but drowning spikes my anxiety levels. 



goldenratio said:


> Try doing it with 0% sound like I do... :grin2:


(Waits to see if you have a hearing impairment before I make any jokes)



goldenratio said:


> But I know what you mean about the rest of your life feeling like a failure, and using workouts as a coping mechanism. This hits pretty close to home. When I was 16, I would walk to the swimming pool and swim for 2-4 hours everyday to "escape" at a time when everything felt at a loss for me. I'd secretly channel my frustrations through the water (which is absorptive), and it was a good way to release the bottled up energy.


Weights showed me that if I consistently push myself to my limits, in time I can achieve things that once seemed impossible.

The same is true for running, initially I feel like I'm literally dying out there and then my body magically adapts and starts to improve.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I wrapped it up with a 4.5 mile run. Below are my final miles for this round. Good job everyone! I think the most I have done in a month was 80 miles. Thanks to this contest, I did close to 60 in two weeks.












LonelyLurker said:


> You also walked 1.5 miles on 04/10/17, I *refuse* to let you throw away your miles.


Where did you get that lol? I assume from an old post in the -what exercise you did- threads.

Great job on the spreadsheets btw. Thanks for tracking the miles.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Sus y said:


> I like your ideas, however I did already another thread for a possible next activity, but we can fix this, either keeping in all here or moving to the new one :yes. I could ask a mod to edit the title if cannot do it myself. I'll check tomorrow and let you know what we can do.


Yeah I know. I was just trying to add more input in context to a few posts wondering if there is going to be another round. Yeah hope we can continue brainstorming possible new ideas in that thread.

That would be cool. Hopefully more people will join. Thanks for setting this whole thing up.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> Yeah, when I'm digging myself out of a hole I'll go at 4am so no one else can see the look of agony on my face, it's embarrassing.
> 
> Make sure you don't get back under it.


Been there, done that lol... but good news.... Susy's little walking contest resulted in me getting motivation back, which actually encouraged me to go out and get a job (far less demanding than my old jobs). And I got the job today. Don't think I'm going back under the rock for a while . See that, @Sus y, how you influence others with a simple walking contest.



LonelyLurker said:


> I would swim more but drowning spikes my anxiety levels.


Sometimes you have to drown your anxiety levels by swimming more! 

I think you should give swimming a shot, at least where there's a lifeguard always present. It's good to take swim lessons first, then practice swimming laps... the fear of drowning will go away once you get used to swimming.



LonelyLurker said:


> (Waits to see if you have a hearing impairment before I make any jokes)


C'mon, you pansy! j/k So you passed my little ruse and saw the inside joke, didn't you? Smart guy.



LonelyLurker said:


> Weights showed me that if I consistently push myself to my limits, in time I can achieve things that once seemed impossible.
> 
> The same is true for running, initially I feel like I'm literally dying out there and then my body magically adapts and starts to improve.


Exactly correct.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> Been there, done that lol... but good news.... Susy's little walking contest resulted in me getting motivation back, which actually encouraged me to go out and get a job (far less demanding than my old jobs). And I got the job today. Don't think I'm going back under the rock for a while . See that, @*Sus y* , how you influence others with a simple walking contest.
> 
> Sometimes you have to drown your anxiety levels by swimming more!
> 
> ...


Ah, I used to be on a swim team. I miss that feeling.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

goldenratio said:


> Been there, done that lol... but good news.... Susy's little walking contest resulted in me getting motivation back, which actually encouraged me to go out and get a job (far less demanding than my old jobs). And I got the job today. Don't think I'm going back under the rock for a while . See that, @Sus y, how you influence others with a simple walking contest.


That's amazing, truly amazing. If I give @Sus y another compliment for making this thread I'll get added to watch list. 

So instead I'll ask that those here who think we are powerless to help others because we aren't trained professionals, take a look at this. He was inspired to get a job by an act of kindness, simply amazing.

Did I mention it's amazing? :laugh:

And congratulations on the job.



goldenratio said:


> Sometimes you have to drown your anxiety levels by swimming more!
> 
> I think you should give swimming a shot, at least where there's a lifeguard always present. It's good to take swim lessons first, then practice swimming laps... the fear of drowning will go away once you get used to swimming.


Would you believe I've learnt how to swim twice and also forgotten twice? It's almost certainly mental.



goldenratio said:


> C'mon, you pansy! j/k So you passed my little ruse and saw the inside joke, didn't you? Smart guy.


:O Oh, my tender feelings. :laugh:



goldenratio said:


> Exactly correct.


It's true isn't it, anyone who is currently struggling, even though it may not feel like it, it's gets easier if you stick with it.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

finallyclosed said:


> Ah, I used to be on a swim team. I miss that feeling.


Same here!



LonelyLurker said:


> That's amazing, truly amazing. If I give @Sus y another compliment for making this thread I'll get added to watch list.
> 
> So instead I'll ask that those here who think we are powerless to help others because we aren't trained professionals, take a look at this. He was inspired to get a job by an act of kindness, simply amazing.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Yes, you mentioned it's amazing... thrice! @Sus y is going to go crazy from the sudden bombardment of compliments from adulating fans everywhere. >



LonelyLurker said:


> Would you believe I've learnt how to swim twice and also forgotten twice? It's almost certainly mental.


Then you've not swum enough after learning to get it hardcoded into your memory. Good news: I think almost anything mental can be overcome.



LonelyLurker said:


> :O Oh, my tender feelings. :laugh:


It was a poorly concealed ruse, done by my muse. 



LonelyLurker said:


> It's true isn't it, anyone who is currently struggling, even though it may not feel like it, it's gets easier if you stick with it.


To add to that: it's also _often_ true that the better you get at something (like exercise), the more you start liking it more and it may even become a passion. It can also depend on whether it may have interested you to begin with. Such as having a dream associated with it, which gives you a goal/purpose that can be turned into reality.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Pogowiff said:


> Where did you get that lol? I assume from an old post in the -what exercise you did- threads.


Well, as a perfectionist I needed to know why I made a mistake so I went back through the thread to double check.

It was at this time that I saw this... :O



Pogowiff said:


> Oct 2: *4.1 miles*
> Oct 3: *3.7 miles
> *Oct 4:* 6.2 miles *(walked 1.5 mi, ran 4.7 mi)
> Total so far:* 14 miles. *


*

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...nterested-2084697/index11.html#post1091110561

It was at this moment I was vindicated. :laugh:



Pogowiff said:



Great job on the spreadsheets btw. Thanks for tracking the miles. 

Click to expand...

No problem.*


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Hey!! I'm glad for you @goldenratio and @lonelyluker you know who are the awesome ones? All of you. @finallyclosed I miss swimming too!  
I'm thinking of making a call for next Friday to start, if you all think is ok .

*Would you want to keep 14 days/5 km (3.10 miles) a day or maybe 20 days and just 4 km (2.48 miles) a day? *


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Hey!! I'm glad for you @goldenratio and @lonelyluker you know who are the awesome ones? All of you.
> @finallyclosed I miss swimming too!
> I'm thinking of making a call for next Friday to start, if you all think is ok .
> 
> *Would you want to keep 14 days/5 km (3.10 miles) a day or maybe 20 days and just 4 km (2.48 miles) a day? *


I'm great with starting the next walking contest next Friday. Will wait and see what others say.

14 days or 20 days, doesn't matter to me. Either is fine.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> I'm great with starting the next walking contest next Friday. Will wait and see what others say.
> 
> 14 days or 20 days, doesn't matter to me. Either is fine.


Cool!! Lets wait for others to opinate.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I am down for a Friday October 27th start for a second walking contest cycle. 

I think keeping it at around 4km per day on average seems to be a good standard base on varying range of everyone's overall average distances per day. 

14 days or 20 days either is fine with me. My only thought with having a shorter contest allows for a higher turnover frequency in case new people like to join. Unfortunately it does not seem like there will be any new joiners any time soon base on this thread having the same people posting here.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

idk how many miles this is


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

jealousisjelly said:


> idk how many miles this is


Hello Jealousisjelly, using a converse tool 34111 steps would be about 14.8 mi if you are +1,70m tall and about 12.68 if you are about +1.50m tall.

Do you want to participate? If so, please let me know, we are about to start the next walking contest possible tomorrow or maybe on Monday. It's in teams (there are two teams) and you can post your daily if it's possible or when you feel like, hopefully before the contest end. 
We will be glad to have you as a new participant. :smile2:


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Sus y said:


> Hello Jealousisjelly, using a converse tool 34111 steps would be about 14.8 mi if you are +1,70m tall and about 12.68 if you are about +1.50m tall.
> 
> Do you want to participate? If so, please let me know, we are about to start the next walking contest possible tomorrow or maybe on Monday. It's in teams (there are two teams) and you can post your daily if it's possible or when you feel like, hopefully before the contest end.
> We will be glad to have you as a new participant. :smile2:


Sorry, I thought we were just posting out days, I didnt know this was a real competition. I don´t think I qualify  cause most of those steps I got because I work in a warehouse, so I´m always walking back and forth and around. Pretty sure thats cheating.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

jealousisjelly said:


> Sorry, I thought we were just posting out days, I didnt know this was a real competition. I don´t think I qualify  cause most of those steps I got because I work in a warehouse, so I´m always walking back and forth and around. Pretty sure thats cheating.


Lol It's a competition but it's not like oh super serious hehe! :laugh:

Not at all cheating, all the steps count, it's not cheating. All forms of walking daily, walking to work, walking at work, inside of the house etc. For this time the daily walk is 4 km (2,48 mi), you'll do that easily.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Sus y said:


> Lol It's a competition but it's not like oh super serious hehe! :laugh:
> 
> Not at all cheating, all the steps count, it's not cheating. All forms of walking daily, walking to work, walking at work, inside of the house etc. For this time the daily walk is 4 km (2,48 mi), you'll do that easily.


Well then...I´m ready to kick some ***!


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

jealousisjelly said:


> Well then...I´m ready to kick some ***!


Welcome to our team! Btw, is your app capable of showing the distance (miles or km)? If not, there are other pedometer apps you can try that can show distance. Makes it easier to keep track of distance, instead of having to manually convert.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

goldenratio said:


> Welcome to our team! Btw, is your app capable of showing the distance (miles or km)? If not, there are other pedometer apps you can try that can show distance. Makes it easier to keep track of distance, instead of having to manually convert.


I hadn´t even checked before but yeah, it does


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

jealousisjelly said:


> I hadn´t even checked before but yeah, it does [...]


That's great. Makes it even easier than manually converting. 

And those calories burned... wow.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Neo said:


> Just to confirm .. are we starting tomorrow? (12:00am Toronto time, which is 6pm today my time)?


Yep we start tomorrow


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Neo said:


> Great! Now it's 12:03am in Toronto I'm off for a jog :lol


Good! :banana good luck with the jog.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

LEZ GET ITTTTT A-TEAM...eff those lazy team B bums!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

my steps will probably go down, we´ll see by how much cause I´m just starting a much easier job today....TEAM B still gonna feel my wrath tho


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

*Hello!! As for the V2 contest started already we can continue posting in this thread: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...oring-ideas-seeking-for-participants-2091369/

I'm going to ask a mod to close this thread so we concentrate all the post from V2 in the V2 contest. 
Hope you don't mind that.
Sus y *


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I did a 1.5 mile walk today during lunch. I will likely do a longer walk with the canine in the evening.



Neo said:


> Great! Now it's 12:03am in Toronto I'm off for a jog :lol


Found the night time home burglar. Or Batman.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Hey!! Did you realized we did 517.32 miles sum up both teams scores?
- That would have been like walking the 500 Miles Indianapolis :O, but we are faster than those cars, don't worry LOL! 
- Or walking from New Your to Canada - New Brunswick - Saint John according to this web https://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/distances.html?n=179
- Or equivalent to have crossed (maybe, didn't made the calculus lol, I'm using my eyes for this haha) 3 small European's countries by walking near their border.

:banana You guys rock!


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I am confused now in which of the two walking miles thread do we report are miles now.

I haven't been doing evening walks so far this week due to dealing with constant family matters. I have only been doing lunch time walks mostly. Anyways my miles so far for this round.

10/30: 1.5 miles
10/31: 4.5 miles
11/1: 3.6 miles

Total so far: 9.6 miles

My next update likely will not be until Monday. Keep walking people. Team A looks like they are creating lots of sidewalk potholes with their miles.



Sus y said:


> Hey!! Did you realized we did 517.32 miles sum up both teams scores?
> - That would have been like walking the 500 Miles Indianapolis :O, but we are faster than those cars, don't worry LOL!
> - Or walking from New Your to Canada - New Brunswick - Saint John according to this web https://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/distances.html?n=179
> - Or equivalent to have crossed (maybe, didn't made the calculus lol, I'm using my eyes for this haha) 3 small European's countries by walking near their border.
> ...


As this rate, they should just recruit us to do the next Olympic torch carrying relay in its entirety.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Pongowaffle said:


> I am confused now in which of the two walking miles thread do we report are miles now.
> 
> I haven't been doing evening walks so far this week due to dealing with constant family matters. I have only been doing lunch time walks mostly. Anyways my miles so far for this round.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the confusion, I though it would be better to use the new thread for all the new logs, but don't worry, I'll link there this post and copy paste so you don't have to bother doing it. :smile2:

And good for you doing your walks! :clap


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Rains said:


> I'm going to order some calipers. Do you have any recommendations or will anything do? I am looking at a cheap digital pair.


 @Rains

Was looking through old posts and came across this. Just wondering, did you ever order the calipers I mentioned and what do you think of them?


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

goldenratio said:


> Was looking through old posts and came across this. Just wondering, did you ever order the calipers I mentioned and what do you think of them?


I tried but I couldn't get the pair you recommended because the shipping was obscene and cost more than the actual item (I live in Australia). I ended up getting some cheapo generic thing from China on ebay. They're manual, and the best I can do right now...


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

@Rains

Yeah I can see how shipping would be obscene where you are, but it must be beautiful there. Well, I hope the generic stuff works well for you! And manual is good


----------

